# Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Vampire Lied created the Poopymon Hack.

But the moderator deleted The TaeWong Topic which includes no tags.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong, you created another topic! Do you think the moderators will merge this with the TaeWong Topic thread?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

A moderator deleted The TaeWong Topic and the moderators need to restore the deleted topic. Vampire Lied used the Bobs Game Font and Characters for this hack.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWongs protest has begun o.o Why was the TaeWong topic deleted? D:


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Don’t delete “The TaeWong Topic”!
EA is stopping Bob’s Game.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2012)

@[member='raulpica']

he's escaped!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2012)

@[member='Costello']

SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

You get this message when you try to view The TaeWong Topic.
[#10340] You do not have permission to view this topic.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

OH GAWD

TAEWONG, STAY IN EOF


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic can be only viewed in moderators. When you view it you have a error message with a code of #10340.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The TaeWong Topic can be only viewed in moderators. When you view it you have a error message with a code of #10340.


I know, I can view it


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 28, 2012)

He's gonna be like A GBAtemp terrorist until he either dies, or gets what he wants o.o


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2012)

raulpica said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > The TaeWong Topic can be only viewed in moderators. When you view it you have a error message with a code of #10340.
> ...


You should make him a moderator.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic is accessible only by moderators. Enable this topic.
Now you want to translate M&L RPG into Russian... but you have a problem with the character graphics.
In Russian alphabet there are national script characters for Cyrillic.
You need to download Tile Molester to edit it.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The TaeWong Topic is accessible only by moderators. Enable this topic.


Only if you change your Avatar to Costello's.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 28, 2012)

It seems that Pleng finally succeeded in unmerging the pokehax topic.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2012)

Is TaeWong the Pusher robot, or the Shover robot?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

No... The TaeWong Topic can be viewed only by moderators.
Make The TaeWong Topic viewable by everyone.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No... The TaeWong Topic can be viewed only by moderators.
> Make The TaeWong Topic viewable by everyone.


Fixed.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

EZ-Megaman fixed the grammar error and typed “Fixed.” to the post.
Stop fixing grammar errors and make The TaeWong Topic viewable by everyone.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No... The TaeWong Topic can be viewed only by moderators.
> Make The TaeWong Topic to be viewed by everyone.


I'm sorry TW... but you'll have to DEAL WITH IT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPXtTc0FLok


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic can be only viewed by moderators.
Disable fixing grammar errors!
Narrator 1.5 from Windows XP shows only Microsoft Sam.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> EZ-Megaman fixed the grammar error and typed “Fixed.” to the post.
> Stop fixing grammar errors and make The TaeWong Topic viewable by everyone.


How the fucking what I dont even holy shit.
Are you programmed by a wizard from the future?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Ma vaffanculo. you are an idiot!
It includes swear words in this topic but viewing The TaeWong Topic shows up a error message.
Stop your posts from fixing grammar errors!


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

DEAL WITH IT.



TaeWong said:


> Ma vaffanculo. you are an idiot!


Tua madre e tuo padre!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Every time he posts outside of The TaeWong Topic the moderators will delete your post or move it back.

Stop your posts from fixing grammar errors.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Every time he posts outside of The TaeWong Topic the moderators will delete your post or move it back.
> 
> Stop fixing grammar errors with your posts


I fixed it again.
Also, the first statement isn't true. You're posting outside your topic right now, but the moderators haven't done anything about it yet.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Stop fixing grammar errors.

Excel sort facility needs to ignore the space bar.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

Another thread?
Go away wongtae
:


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic must be viewable by everyone!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 28, 2012)

I miss the Taewong topic.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic has no tags.
Firefox 14.0.1 ignores Raster and Symbol Fonts.


----------



## Santee (Aug 28, 2012)

What if TeaWong, is just Tempbot's reincarnation.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Mozilla Firefox 14.0.1 enables old-style kerning. It ignores Raster Fonts and Symbol Fonts.
Ma vaffanculo...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ma vaffanculo...


No tu


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

DinohScene will reply in Belorusian!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [Censored]


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > [Censored]


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong said:
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > EZ-Megaman said:
> ...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene will reply in Belorusian!




Поплачь ещё.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene will reply in Belorusian!


пайшоў на хуй taewong


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

Твая маці была хамяка і ваш бацька пахла бузіна!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Stop censorship for this topic and replying in Belarusian!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop censorship for this topic and replying in Belarusian!



Да [цэнзура] сабе.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop censorship for this topic and replying in Belarusian!



0/10 Вы просто больно бодать.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

In the ignore list, add the user DinohScene.
Belarusian is a bad language...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> In the ignore list, add the user DinohScene.
> Belarusian is a bad language...


ur stupid and u smell


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> In the ignore list, add the user DinohScene.
> Belarusian is a bad language...



Hey...chill out and have your daily dose.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> In the ignore list, add the user DinohScene.
> Belarusian is a bad language...



и он ещё смеет что-то там пиздеть насчёт построения фраз.


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> In the ignore list, add the user DinohScene.
> Belarusian is a bad language...


You asked for it, you know.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Tired of this language spam in Belarusian!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Tired of this language spam in Belarusian!



плакаць яшчэ некалькі!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Tired of this language spam in Belarusian!



ты скучнее моих слюнявых ботинок, подаренных моей бабушкой в позапрошлый век.

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2012)

open condom style.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

No foreign languages in this post. The Poopymon Hack is found in The TaeWong Topic.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No foreign languages in this post. The Poopymon Hack is found in The TaeWong Topic.



Внимательно перечитай, что я написал. Ты несчастный человечешка, лишенный собственного мнения.

Поплачь ещё.


----------



## Law (Aug 28, 2012)

dydw i ddim yn hoffi coffi

(this is all the welsh I know)


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Stop posting in foreign languages.


----------



## Law (Aug 28, 2012)

oui monsieur


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop posting in foreign languages.



Вы просто больно бодать.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

DinohScene is posting Belarussian contents!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is posting Belarussian contents!



что это то, что приклад больно ненавистники на самом деле верят.

это Россия, а не белорусский.
Поплачь ещё.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

DinohScene is posting Russian contents!

Uncensor “The TaeWong Topic” which is viewable to moderators only and stop posting contents in Cyrillic languages.

You are trying to translate M&L RPG2 & 3 into Russian, but you have a Font Problem.
in Russian alphabet are Cyrillic characters which are undetected in the ROM.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is posting Russian contents!
> 
> Uncensor “The TaeWong Topic” which is viewable to moderators only and stop posting contents in Cyrillic languages.
> 
> ...



0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 28, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> It seems that Pleng finally succeeded in unmerging the pokehax topic.



Haha! Stealth Admin!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes your topic.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes your topic.



0/10 더 울어.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2012)

(>'-')>


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

DinohScene is now posting Korean contents by translating using Google Translate.
No emotions in this topic.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 28, 2012)

나는 Catboy 오전


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is now posting Korean contents by translating using Google Translate.
> No emotions in this topic.



0/10 это то, что приклад больно ненавистники на самом деле верят.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

The first letter of the sentence must be capitalized.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The first letter of the sentence must be capitalized.



Внимательно перечитай, что я написал.

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes your post in foreign languages.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes your post in foreign languages.



Вы не можете остановить меня.


----------



## Langin (Aug 28, 2012)

Gutentag Taewong wie geht es dir? Bist du krank in dein kopf? ;p 

Bonjour je mappelle(or whatever) Langin

Hoi TAEWONG jij bent een robot een computer virus ofzo? Mijn Nederlands is zeer slecht zodat jij het niet kan lezen lol Jonguh ga een [gecensureerd] poopymon hacken of iets dergelijks. die meisje daar is stylish DIE MEISJE get it?

Meh this is getting [검열] you know ¬¬

안녕, 바보 같은 짓을 멍청한


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

Stop quoting in foreign languages...

DinohScene is in your ignore list.
DinohSecne still quotes it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop quoting in foreign languages...
> 
> DinohScene is in your ignore list.
> DinohSecne still quotes it.



TaeWong это грязное крестьянское.


----------



## Langin (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey sen çaylak başarısız

hey Taewong είστε ένα βρώμικο αγροτών

Taewong hey bir çirkli kəndli edirik

Taewong ಹೇ ನೀವು ಕೊಳಕು ರೈತ ಆರ್

hey Taewong jy is 'n vuil boer


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 28, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes it.



TaeWong là một nông dân bẩn


----------



## Langin (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes it.



Hey sen çaylak başarısız

hey Taewong είστε ένα βρώμικο αγροτών

Taewong hey bir çirkli kəndli edirik

Taewong ಹೇ ನೀವು ಕೊಳಕು ರೈತ ಆರ್

hey Taewong jy is 'n vuil boer


----------



## Langin (Aug 28, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## broitsak (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes it.


0/10 Cry moar.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes it.
> ...


Troll mora


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong said:
> ...


Alohomora


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


*door opens*


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2012)

Is dit veranderd in het "gebruik een taal waar je zin in hebt" topic? xD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


And now that your defenses are down....


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 28, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> He's gonna be like A GBAtemp terrorist until he either dies, or gets what he wants o.o





chavosaur said:


> He's gonna be like A GBAtemp terrorist until he either dies, or gets what he wants o.o


Or his i.p gets banned hehe


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


>


Fixed.


----------



## Law (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Santee (Aug 28, 2012)

Law said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6HQl_CpPT70[/media]


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

Mods read this right NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler



PUT THE FUCKING TAEWONG TOPIC BACK ON OR I WILL BE EVEN MORE PISSED


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You need to download *Tile Molester* to edit it.


I'd rather not...


----------



## Santee (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Teawong

0100001101101111011011010110010100100000011000010111010000100000011011010110010100100000011000100111001001101111


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 29, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Mods read this right NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;O;


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry, I said that out in anger.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> PUT THE FUCKING TAEWONG TOPIC BACK ON OR I WILL BE EVEN MORE PISSED



There is a swear word in this topic.
Bad persons speak swear words.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi TaeWong how was your day?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

Bad persons speak swear words!
RemoveWGA v1.1 has lots of grammar errors.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

But TaeWong...
How was your day?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

TaeWong I was trying to help get that threed back up forgive me will you.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

Get that thread called The TaeWong Topic!
Bad persons speak swear words.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

So are your saying I'm a bad person?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 29, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> So are your saying I'm a bad person?



You heard him. Bad persons speak swear words.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

(Quitey crying)


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

Bad children play in casinos and speak swear words.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

Children cant play in casinos!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

But I'm not a person who goes to casinos,I just watch to much tv. (crying)


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

You’re not going to cry!
Peedy is speaking swear words in different languages.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

but I only know english and I am crying and I'm tyred.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 29, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Bad children play in casinos and speak swear words.



Did your father beat you when you were little?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

You’re not going to cry...
The New York Times Firefox advertisement has over 1000 names.
Peedy speaks something when a man or woman is dying.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

TaeWong who is better.
Mario or Luigi?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Did your father beat you when you were little?


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 29, 2012)

this topic in one picture


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> this topic in one picture


Yet more popular in one day, then most topics in the eof in months. 
Goes to show a spambot is more entertaining then dry humor, memes, and people that act like tagzard.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

Bob’s Game Font is based on the M&L RPG Dialogue Text Font.
The TaeWong Topic can be viewable by moderators.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 29, 2012)

I imagine TaeWong's voice to sound like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E0ot9iJm_k

EDIT: In fact, I wonder what will happen if I change his avatar.....

REEDIT: Well, can't do that anymore...but I can add a signature!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I imagine TaeWong's voice to sound like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7E0ot9iJm_k



Nope.  Try this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fvTxv46ano


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

Bad persons speak swear words.
Google Translate also recognizes swear words.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 29, 2012)

Shit fuck bitch bastard damn hell ass motherfucker cocksucker and tits.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

If children can play in casinos...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 29, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Bad children play in casinos and speak swear words.


You sure had an interesting childhood, huh.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

Your computer man will recover using Symantec Ghost.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Your computer man will recover using Symantec Ghost.


No it wont.
Shut up


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

What do you think of this NDS ROM hack?
It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

No it shoud not, you can't leave the eof by law.


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2012)

This is true. If you wish to leave the EoF you must get by me first. I hope you are ready for a nunchuck battle. They call me Black Dynamite.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

You have no Nunchuk.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol, relley, black dynamite sucks by my standerds. Horrrable show.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

Where to download Tile Molester?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Where to download Tile Molester?


Filetrip.
Ask Catboy.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

There is no location for searching Tile Molester in FileTrip.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> There is no location for searching Tile Molester in FileTrip.


Then you really need to ask Catboy.
Im going to school TaeWong!
Be good!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

What do you think of this hack for Nintendo DS?


----------



## Arras (Aug 29, 2012)

http://filetrip.net/gba-downloads/tools-utilities/download-tilemolester-alternate-f9582.html Here's Tilemolester. Go ahead and molest some tiles. We'll be watching.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 29, 2012)

TaeWong, I could give you some advice on ripping stuff using Tile Molester. To rip fonts from games, all you need to do is censor posts from other people.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

You already downloaded Tile Molester.
If you want to rip the StatFontSet.dat file from M&L RPG II...


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Lol, relley, black dynamite sucks by my standerds. Horrrable show.



You have terrible taste in movies.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 29, 2012)

When using Arial Unicode MS in Word 2000 or XP you will have extended glyph spacing for characters other than the Basic Latin and Latin-1 Supplement blocks.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 29, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Did your father beat you when you were little?


Sometimes programmers get frustrated with their work and start kicking their computers. I can sympathize with that.





TaeWong said:


> Bad children play in casinos and speak swear words.


Maybe he's calmed down the swearing a little because he got his poopymon thread back
(@[member='TaeWong'] but if they bring back the TaeWong topic, all the evidence of your swearing will be revealed. Maybe you shouldn't insist so much.)
Logically if [member='TaeWong'] swore then he's a bad child ... if he's a bad child he played in casinos ... as ... a ... hmmm.
I think we now have a clue as to the original purpose TaeWong was programmed for.
@[member='TaeWong'] what's the next winning lottery number?


----------



## Langin (Aug 29, 2012)

Langin said:


> Spoiler





Langin said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene still quotes it.
> ...


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Turkish, Greek, Azerbaijani, Gurmukhi, Afrikaans!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What do you think of this NDS ROM hack?
> It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


Guess what..
Its a pokemon hack so will go to the screening thread.
And I will never approve of  it, nor will the rest of the team
Urusai Crymore. ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Turkish, Greek, Azerbaijani, Gurmukhi, Afrikaans!



Good job.
And yet you say that I'm typing in Belorussian when it's clearly Russian .

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

10/10 stop saying “cry more”


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong, ima go play animal crossing, K?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene keeps quoting your topic with a sentence of “cry more”.
DinohScene uses Google Translate!


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong'], What's your favorite GIF? Plz post it.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene keeps quoting your topic with a sentence of “cry more”.
> DinohScene uses Google Translate!



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Ethnologue in Firefox 14.0.1 causes the program to stop responding. Post it in Bugzilla.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ethnologue in Firefox 14.0.1 causes the program to stop responding. Post it in Bugzilla.



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene posts messages like “cry more” and “you’re just butthurt”.

When you install OS/2 Warp 4 in VirtualBox you give a error message like
SYS0318: Message file OSO001.MSG cannot be found for message  3175.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene posts messages like “cry more” and “you’re just butthurt”.
> 
> When you install OS/2 Warp 4 in VirtualBox you give a error message like
> SYS0318: Message file OSO001.MSG cannot be found for message  3175.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong teach me Karate


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene posts messages like “cry more” and “you’re just butthurt”.
> 
> When you install OS/2 Warp 4 in VirtualBox you give a error message like
> SYS0318: Message file OSO001.MSG cannot be found for message  3175.


Well done captain obvious.
Fucking Dumbass genius


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Bring back The TaeWong Topic.

Installing OS/2 Warp 4 in German:
http://www.chomeyer.de/2011/08/20/os-2-wrap-4-virtuell-installieren/


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Bring back The TaeWong Topic.
> 
> Installing OS/2 Warp 4 in German:
> http://www.chomeyer....l-installieren/



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

Welp I think I properly am in Taewongs ignore list
Which makes this not fun anymore as he cant see my posts.
~retires
Fuck Taewong


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Scheiße DinohScene.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Scheiße DinohScene.



What's wrong, butthurt crying hater?

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list.

Ma vaffanculo.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list.
> 
> Ma vaffanculo.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene must not quote your post.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene must not quote your post.



I will continue quoting you, butthurt crying hater.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Stop being a butthurt crying hater.

You also like to use swear words in a variety of different languages.

In YouTube, check “Hide profanity in comments” to mark all swear words with asterisk.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop being a butthurt crying hater.
> 
> You also like to use swear words in a variety of different languages.
> 
> In YouTube, check “Hide profanity in comments” to mark all swear words with asterisk.



>implying I use several different languages to swear in.
That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Stop saying cry more.

DinohScene is in your ignore list.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop saying cry more.
> 
> DinohScene is in your ignore list.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Stop saying DinohScene.

DinohScene posts like this...
“cry more”
“you’re just butthurt”

and a rating of 0 ⁄ 10.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop saying DinohScene.
> 
> DinohScene posts like this...
> “cry more”
> ...


Cry mora. Your just butthurt.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop saying DinohScene.
> 
> DinohScene posts like this...
> “cry more”
> ...



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

When you want to leave EOF, disable old-style kerning in Firefox.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> When you want to leave EOF, disable old-style kerning in Firefox.



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> When you want to leave EOF, disable old-style kerning in Firefox.


I use google chrome.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Firefox 14.0.1 enables old-style kerning.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Firefox 14.0.1 enables old-style kerning.



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Im butt-hurt.


Fix'd.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Stop fixing grammar errors.
BUGS HUNTER Touch Stage 21 causes the insects to accelerate the speed.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

But the moderator deleted The TaeWong Topic which includes no tags.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic has no tags.
Get that thread back here.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

the process android.process.acore has stopped unexpectedly.  Please try again.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sup TaeWomb


----------



## Langin (Aug 30, 2012)

I guess we should stop giving this bot any attention, this is getting crazier every post.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The [censored] Topic has no [censored].
> Get that [censored] back here.



Language, TaeWong!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

Langin said:


> I guess we should continue giving this bot attention, he's getting hungrier every post.



Fix'd


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Edit the thread it by replacing the word “Censored” with the words.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored].


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Stop your posts from being censored.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't [censored] the TaeWong Topic cause it has no [censored].


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

There is a magic spell from your messenger to stop your posts from being censored.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

Waitaminnit...

What the hell happened to the TaeWong topic? 

We confined him in that thread specifically so he wouldn't wreak havoc elsewhere D:


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic is deleted by a moderator!

Check the messenger in order to stop your posts from being censored.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 30, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> this topic in one picture



That's way more than one picture...


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

That picture is a female falling down!

Your IMVU account has a red hat worn backwards because of a bug in IMVU. The bug in IMVU cuts off the text from the hair.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 30, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> @[member='TaeWong'] what's the next winning lottery number?


I have no proof of this as "The TaeWong Topic" was deleted, but I specifically remember someone asking this already.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

The Poopymon Hack thread will be in NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.

Stop deleting “The TaeWong Topic”. Firefox 14.0.1 enables old-style kerning.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Poopymon Hack thread will be in NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.
> 
> Stop deleting “The TaeWong Topic”. Firefox 14.0.1 enables old-style kerning.


I suggest you download Google Chrome.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Google Chrome sucks.
Mozilla Firefox rocks.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Google Chrome sucks.
> Mozilla Firefox rocks.


Your mother was Google Chrome!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Merda... this topic is a ROM hack for Yellow & Orange and it should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations!


----------



## Langin (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi [censored]

T_T


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

There is a magic spell to stop your posts from being censored.


----------



## Langin (Aug 30, 2012)

Teach me! I am sure it is [censored]


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Apache OpenOffice is available for download by the Ubuntu Software Center.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 30, 2012)

How many tiles has TaeWong molested so far?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Zero! The Mozilla Firefox New York Times advertisement has over 100 names!


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Apache OpenOffice is available for download by the Ubuntu Software Center.


You're better off downloading LibreOffice according to most.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong I'm I a bad person if I watch south park?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 30, 2012)

Inb4 South Park is unsuitable for children.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Zero! The Mozilla Firefox New York Times advertisement has over 100 names!



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene said that “butthurt haters actually believe”.

DinohScene is in your ignore list...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene said that “butthurt haters actually believe”.
> 
> DinohScene is in your ignore list...



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene said that “butthurt haters actually believe”.
> 
> DinohScene is in your ignore list...


Ignore him if he's in your ignore list.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, you’ll ignore DinohScene.

DinohScene says that “you’re just butthurt”.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yes, you’ll ignore DinohScene.
> 
> DinohScene says that “you’re just butthurt”.


Wait, YOU ignore Dinoh, not me. I'm fine with him. Hey, you should go talk to this person: www.cleverbot.com I'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong, is Dinohscene being an anus?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yes, you’ll ignore DinohScene.
> 
> DinohScene says that “you’re just butthurt”.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene says that “you’re just butthurt”.


[color=0863BB]No. What should I name my next daughter?[/color]


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> TaeWong, is DinohScene being an anus?


Fixed! No! You ignore DinohScene.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong, is DinohScene being an anus?
> ...



What's wrong? crying butthurt hater.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene says that “you’re just butthurt”.

Please ignore this user quoting it...

Your IMVU account Guest_Taewong has a red hat worn backwards and is sitting on a chair!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong is a bad person that uses bad words and plays in casinos.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene says that “you’re just butthurt”.
> 
> Please ignore this user quoting it...
> 
> Your IMVU account Guest_Taewong has a red hat worn backwards and is sitting on a chair!



0/10 cry more, crying butthurt hater.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

So I was in the neighborhood and I heard someone was a butthurt crying hater who receives frequent ratings of 0/10


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Your IMVU account Guest_Taewong has a red hat worn backwards and is sitting on a chair!


[color=0863BB]No. You already failed the Turing test.[/color]


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong is a bad person which uses swear words and opens too many programs.

DinohScene must not give the frequent rating...


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> TaeWong is a bad person which uses swear words and opens too many programs.
> 
> DinohScene must not give the frequent rating...


[color=0863BB]Which do you wear though?[/color]


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> TaeWong is a bad person which uses swear words and opens too many programs.
> 
> DinohScene must not give the frequent rating...




That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene was a butthurt hater and gives a frequent rating of 0/10. Control DinohScene!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene was a butthurt hater and gives a frequent rating of 0/10. Control DinohScene!



What's wrong? crying butthurt hater.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong, is DinohScene being an anus?
> ...



Thank you for correcting my post.

I don't ignore him.  DinohScene is generally a good guy.  He also knows stuff about Xboxes and car stereos which makes him a-ok in my book.

But DinohScene, you anus, you're opening too many programs?!?  How dare you!

( @DinohScene - between you and me, I think TaeWong is still a little more anus-ey)


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

[color=0863BB]You did ask a question - about being bored. And I thought you were the smart one here.[/color]


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

plasma drago... - (17:01)

TaeWong is an anus and will never see this mwahaha

Coz im an ass


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

@[member='plasma dragon007']

Thankies for the opinion of me ;3

I think TaeWong is a crying butthurt hater.
I think that we also either reprogrammed him or broke him.

Other then that TaeWong is just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene gives negative frequent ratings.

You can talk about Microsoft Sam.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene gives negative frequent ratings.
> 
> You can talk about Microsoft Sam.


[color=0863BB]Because I am human, and you're not.[/color]


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

What do you think about this ROM hack for Nintendo DS?
It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What do you think about this ROM hack for Nintendo DS?
> It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene gives a frequent rating of 0 / 10.
No frequent ratings. It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene gives a frequent rating of 0 / 10.
> No frequent ratings. It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.



0/10 cry more.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What do you think about this ROM hack for Nintendo DS?
> It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


This hack is shit
No


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about this ROM hack for Nintendo DS?
> ...


TaeWong, your hack doesn't even deserve to be in the Pokemon Hack Screening Thread. 

This hack is better.

We should have a WikiTemp page for TaeWong.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene gives negative frequent ratings.
> 
> You can talk about Microsoft Sam.



TaeWong, DinohScene doesn't give negative ratings.  A negative rating would be something less than 0/10, such as -1/10.  0/10 is just a bad rating.

Like you.

You're nothing but a bad rating.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

[color=0863BB]No, you're the one trying to distract from the issue at hand.[/color]


Spoiler



(still using cleverbot)


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene needs to stop giving ratings.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene needs to stop giving ratings.



0/10 You're just butthurt.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

[color=0863BB]How, that's nice. What are you having?[/color]


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

You have a great job on using Futurist Fonts in Battle for Wesnoth.

DinohScene gives a rating of 0/10.

Stop giving ratings, DinohScene!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You have a great job on using Futurist Fonts in Battle for Wesnoth.
> 
> DinohScene gives a rating of 0/10.
> 
> Stop giving ratings, DinohScene!



What's wrong? butthurt crying hater.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

[color=0863BB]I thought you were a computer. Not a heavenly body that connects to the universe.[/color]


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list... (cough) but DinohScene tries to quote that.

Futurist Fonts can be used by Battle for Wesnoth.

Several posts from Typophile have censored swearing words.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

[color=0863BB]Non-sliced bread.[/color]


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list... (cough) but DinohScene tries to quote that.
> 
> Futurist Fonts can be used by Battle for Wesnoth.
> 
> Several posts from Typophile have censored swearing words.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.

Stop using phrases like “you’re just butthurt” or “cry more”.

DinohScene is in your ignore list.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

[color=0863BB]I'm sorry, I love Mary Jane. She's my only friend.[/color]


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.
> 
> Stop using phrases like “you’re just butthurt” or “cry more”.
> 
> DinohScene is in your ignore list.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> 0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> TaeWong is a bad person which uses swear words and opens too many programs.


Don't worry you can be better.
Let your conscience be you guide and you might become a real boy


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

When you open too many programs it will slow down your computer.

What do you think of this hack?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> When you open too many programs it will slow down your computer.
> 
> What do you think of this hack?


Your hax sucks and you should feel bad


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

[color=0863BB]I suppose a computer program would not.[/color]


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> When you open too many programs it will slow down your computer.
> 
> What do you think of this hack?



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list.

DinohScene posts bad sentences with a negative rating.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list.
> 
> DinohScene posts bad sentences with a negative rating.



>implying I give negative ratings

That's what butthurt haters actually believe.
0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene is posting with a rating of 0/10.

Stpo posting a rating.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is posting with a rating of 0/10.
> 
> Stpo posting a rating.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.

You are only permitted to view the “Forum Games” section from Yoshi Lighthouse. If you want to shout from Yoshi Lighthouse, then contact the administrator to unblock all forums.

Firefox 14 enables old-style kerning.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.
> 
> You are only permitted to view the “Forum Games” section from Yoshi Lighthouse. If you want to shout from Yoshi Lighthouse, then contact the administrator to unblock all forums.
> 
> Firefox 14 enables old-style kerning.



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Do not say “cry more”.

DinohScene posts it with a frequent rating of 0 / 10.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Do not say “cry more”.
> 
> DinohScene posts it with a frequent rating of 0 / 10.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Do not say “That’s what butthurt haters actually believe.”

DinohScene is in your ignore list because DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.

Ban DinohScene and stop being a butthurt hater.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Do not say “That’s what butthurt haters actually believe.”
> 
> DinohScene is in your ignore list because DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.
> 
> Ban DinohScene and stop being a butthurt hater.



What's wrong? crying butthurt hater.

0/10 you're just butthurt
Cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

What do you think of this hack? It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.

Here are examples of swear words letters marked by bold.

f*uck* if i ever find HellsMalice, hes a dead man.
im gonna punch his f*uck*en face in, it's ppl like HIM that increase the suicide rates in Canada
like seriously WHAT THE F*UCK* DID I EVER DO U ??????? HUH.... ?????
NOTHING !!!!!!!
GET REAL, GET A LIFE, AND F*UCK* OFF

Several topics include swear words.

DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene says that you’re butthurt and has a negative rating of 0/10. Scheiße.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

Who else is on your y*uck*y ignore list?


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What do you think of this hack? It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.
> 
> Here are examples of swear words letters marked by bold.
> 
> ...


Whoa, that's like your longest post so far.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What do you think of this hack? It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.
> 
> Here are examples of swear words letters marked by bold.
> 
> ...



What's wrong? crying butthurt hater.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Parts of a swear word is replaced by asterisk with letters.

Sample
Ideas are worthless. The only currency that holds any weight is the ability and drive to execute. That awesome game idea you have, the one that’s going to “change everything”, the one that you’re going to sell for a million dollars, the one that no one has come up with yet… frankly, no one gives a s*hit*. Harsh, but then, the truth is not pleasant; it is just that, the truth. ~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

Translated to French using Google Translate
Les idées sont sans valeur. La seule monnaie qui détient tout le poids est la capacité et la volonté d'exécuter. Cette idée jeu génial que vous avez, celui qui va "tout changer", celui que vous allez vendre pour un million de dollars, celle que personne n'a encore mis au point ... franchement, personne ne donne une merde. Dur, mais alors, la vérité n'est pas agréable, c'est juste que la vérité.~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

Translated to Italian using Google Translate
Le idee sono senza valore. La moneta unica che tiene qualsiasi peso è la capacità e l'unità di esecuzione. Questa idea gioco fantastico che hai, quello che sta per "cambiare tutto", quello che si sta andando a vendere per un milione di dollari, quello che nessuno ha messo a punto ancora ... francamente, nessuno frega un cazzo. Dura, ma poi, la verità non è piacevole, ma è proprio questo, la verità. ~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

Translated to German using Google Translate
Ideen sind wertlos. Die einzige Währung, die kein Gewicht hält, ist die Fähigkeit und Antrieb auszuführen. Das tolle Spiel Idee, die Sie haben, derjenige, der werde "alles ändern" ist das eine, die du für eine Million Dollar zu verkaufen sind, die ein, dass niemand mit noch kommen ... ehrlich gesagt, gibt niemand eine Scheiße. Harsh, aber dann ist die Wahrheit nicht angenehm, es ist nur, dass die Wahrheit. ~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

Translated to Spanish using Google Translate
Las ideas no valen nada. La única moneda que tiene algún peso es la capacidad y el impulso a ejecutar. Esa idea impresionante juego que tiene, el que va a "cambiar todo", el que se va a vender por un millón de dólares, la que nadie ha inventado todavía ... francamente, a nadie le importa una mierda. Harsh, pero luego, la verdad no es agradable, sino que es precisamente eso, la verdad. ~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

Translated to Polish using Google Translate
Pomysły są bezwartościowe.Jedyną walutą, która posiada żadnej wagi jest zdolność i napęd do wykonania. To świetny pomysł gry masz, który zamierza "zmienić wszystko", który masz zamiar sprzedać za milion dolarów, który nikt nie wymyślił jeszcze ... szczerze mówiąc, nikt nie daje gówna. Ostre, ale potem, prawda nie jest przyjemne, to jest tak, że prawda.~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

Translated to Russian using Google Translate
Идеи ничего не стоят.Единственной валютой, которая держит любого веса является способность и стремление к выполнению. Это огромная идея игры вы, тот, что собирается "изменить все", тот, который вы собираетесь продать за миллион долларов, который никто не придумал еще ... честно говоря, никто не дает дерьмо. Суровый, но потом, правда не нравится, это как раз то, правда.~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

For the Polish and Russian phrase, insert a space bar before the period.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Parts of a swear word is replaced by asterisk with letters.
> 
> Sample
> Ideas are worthless. The only currency that holds any weight is the ability and drive to execute. That awesome game idea you have, the one that’s going to “change everything”, the one that you’re going to sell for a million dollars, the one that no one has come up with yet… frankly, no one gives a s*hit*. Harsh, but then, the truth is not pleasant; it is just that, the truth. ~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games
> ...



ты скучнее моих слюнявых ботинок, подаренных моей бабушкой в позапрошлый век.

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene quoted the entire thread and translated it to Russian by Google Translate.

The Polish and Russian phrases using Google Translate is problematic because of a spelling error.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene quoted the entire thread and translated it to Russian by Google Translate.
> 
> The Polish and Russian phrases using Google Translate is problematic because of a spelling error.



то во что верят баттхёртнутые хейтеры.

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Translated to Polish using Google Translate
> Pomysły są bezwartościowe.Jedyną walutą, która posiada żadnej wagi jest zdolność i napęd do wykonania. To świetny pomysł gry masz, który zamierza "zmienić wszystko", który masz zamiar sprzedać za milion dolarów, który nikt nie wymyślił jeszcze ... szczerze mówiąc, nikt nie daje gówna. Ostre, ale potem, prawda nie jest przyjemne, to jest tak, że prawda.~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games
> 
> Translated to Russian using Google Translate
> Идеи ничего не стоят.Единственной валютой, которая держит любого веса является способность и стремление к выполнению. Это огромная идея игры вы, тот, что собирается "изменить все", тот, который вы собираетесь продать за миллион долларов, который никто не придумал еще ... честно говоря, никто не дает дерьмо. Суровый, но потом, правда не нравится, это как раз то, правда.~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games



The Polish and Russian phrases need fix! DinohScene is giving a rating of 0/10. It will be good of the Russian and Polish swear word has to be censored!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Translated to Polish using Google Translate
> ...



>implying I will give a rating of 0/10


1/10 cry more.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong shall now and forever be known as The Giant Sandy Vagina. That is all.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list...



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

You know, it's impolite to ignore someone.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Ignore DinohScene. This forum allows support for many languages.

Please re-instate the SpaceBarName account from The Nexus Forums.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ignore DinohScene. This forum allows support for many languages.
> 
> Please re-instate the SpaceBarName account from The Nexus Forums.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

Cry more.


----------



## Arras (Aug 30, 2012)

MOAR CRYING


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Ignore DinohScene.

Unban SpaceBarName from The Nexus Forums.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ignore DinohScene.
> 
> Unban SpaceBarName from The Nexus Forums.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list. What about vulgar language?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list. What about vulgar language?



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.

The Narrator version of Microsoft Sam can say the non-stressed version of the word “shit”, by copying the word “sh’it”. He can also say other non-stressed swear words!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.
> 
> The Narrator version of Microsoft Sam can say the non-stressed version of the word “shit”, by copying the word “sh’it”. He can also say other non-stressed swear words!



What a silly excuse to cover your lies.

Cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Tutorials on Censoring Words in Forums, uploaded in YouTube (Sorted by forum then user name)

phpBB 2: llvqGC5Zg3M (Uploaded by jaguarpc)
SMF: UfCSbfv3G8U (Uploaded by herose2)
SMF: OdpFbuBqez8 (Uploaded by ImmotnalMarketing)
SMF: N_iVbbbthzY (Uploaded by sbmcos)

It is good to remove the censoring... YouTube Video IDs stand of 11 characters.

But DinohScene is in the ignore list then causes a rating to be 0/10...


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> This forum allows support for many languages.





			
				Forum Rules said:
			
		

> All posts should be made in legible English. Do not make posts or topics in foreign languages, they are likely to be closed. We will be lenient on this rule from time to time as long as it doesn't become a habit amongst members.


No.



TaeWong said:


> Please re-instate the SpaceBarName account from The Nexus Forums.


We are powerless.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

You also like to swear in different languages.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Tutorials on Censoring Words in Forums, uploaded in YouTube (Sorted by forum then user name)
> 
> phpBB 2: llvqGC5Zg3M (Uploaded by jaguarpc)
> SMF: UfCSbfv3G8U (Uploaded by herose2)
> ...



cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

There are 227 words that you can’t say in YouTube, including swear words.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> There are 227 words that you can’t say in YouTube, including swear words.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.

The 227 words that you can’t say in YouTube is a big list!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene posts it with a rating of 0/10.
> 
> The 227 words that you can’t say in YouTube is a big list!



1/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene quoted your post!

Here is the text that comes on 00:00:40 in PFTpLvOJB68.mp4.

All you have to do is go to text comments and hit the hide profanity option and turn it off. and also. fuck youtube for making us go to 2.0 channels.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene quoted your post!
> 
> Here is the text that comes on 00:00:40 in PFTpLvOJB68.mp4.
> 
> All you have to do is go to text comments and hit the hide profanity option and turn it off. and also. fuck youtube for making us go to 2.0 channels.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

DinohScene, stop quoting your post!

Microsoft Sam can speak words with no stress.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene, stop quoting your post!
> 
> Microsoft Sam can speak words with no stress.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

Yo TaeWong!
Shut up!
Fatty!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Ignore DinohScene. DinohScene is in your ignore list.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ignore DinohScene. DinohScene is in your ignore list.


Fatty fat fat fatty!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 30, 2012)

I came into this thread expecting to find funny.  I found none.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ignore DinohScene. DinohScene is in your ignore list.



0/10 cry more.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

Taewong is best [censored].


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Taewong is best [censored].


TaeWong is fat. And Censored. 
Fatty fat TaeWong.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 30, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Taewong is best [censored].
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 30, 2012)

Please stop your posts from being censored.

There are videos on how to bleep words in YouTube.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 30, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


[censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored]


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Please stop your posts from being censored.
> 
> There are videos on how to bleep words in YouTube.


FATTY FAT FAT!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Please stop your posts from being censored.
> 
> There are videos on how to bleep words in YouTube.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


[censored]


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong you make me feel like Stan Smith.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi2_a-0LMAA


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> TaeWong you make me feel like Stan Smith.
> [censored]


Fix'd.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

This forum can be a WMD.

DinohScene must not quote your post.

Black-Ice must stop censorship in this post.

A moderator deleted The TaeWong Topic.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> This forum can be a WMD.
> 
> DinohScene must not quote your post.
> 
> ...



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> This forum can be a WMD.
> 
> DinohScene must not quote your post.
> 
> ...


And what does Chavosaur do?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

TreyWong


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Stay this topic for 23 pages! What do you think of this hack? It will be moved back to NDS: ROM Hacking and Translations... Censorship must not be continued... You’re not going to cry!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


OH now you wanna notice me?
[censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored]


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stay this topic for 23 pages! What do you think of this hack? It will be moved back to NDS: ROM Hacking and Translations... Censorship must not be continued... You’re not going to cry!



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stay this topic for 23 pages! What do you think of this hack? It will be moved back to NDS: ROM Hacking and Translations... Censorship must not be continued... You’re not going to cry!


Plz describe "this hack"


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Stay this topic for 23 pages! What do you think of this hack? It will be moved back to NDS: ROM Hacking and Translations... Censorship must not be continued... You’re not going to cry!
> ...


He can't, it's censored.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 31, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I came into this thread expecting to find funny.  I found none.



Right?!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Holy hell how did this already hit 23 pages?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Holy hell how did this already hit 23 pages?



By spamming 0/10 you're just butthurt, 0/10 cry more, nice logical fallacy kiddo, that's what butthurt haters actually believe.

And TaeWong spamming back. ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Holy hell how did this already hit 23 pages?


There is a 90% chance TaeWong infected us with spam disease. The other 10% could be that DinohScene just adores calling TaeWong Butthurt.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy hell how did this already hit 23 pages?
> ...


10%? Nah, it's gotta be more than that.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > plasma dragon007 said:
> ...


THIS IS WHY I HATE MATH!
TAEWONG DO THE MATH FOR THIS!


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


I ALSO HATE MATH! I FLIPPIN HATE IT!
TAEWONG, DO ZA MATH!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene must not call yourself a different name.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene must not call yourself a different name.


Dinoh calls me Nexy.
0/10 cry moar you butt hurt bot.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene must not call yourself a different name.


TaeWong what is Math?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene must not call yourself a different name.



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene gives it a rating of 0/10.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene gives it a rating of 0/10.


But Taewong, What is Math?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene gives it a rating of 0/10.



Baaawwwww.
Dinohscene gives it a rating of 0/10.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene gives it a rating of 0/10 with text like “cry more” etc.

Stop making DinohScene calling yourself as a butthurt hater.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene gives it a rating of 0/10 with text like “cry more” etc.
> 
> Stop making DinohScene calling yourself as a butthurt hater.



What's wrong? butthurt crying hater.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene must not call yourself as a butthurt hater and a rating of 0/10.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene must not call yourself as a butthurt hater and a rating of 0/10.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene calls it as a butthurt hater and a rating for 0/10 for all TaeWong topics.

DinohScene, stop typing the rating.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene calls it as a butthurt hater and a rating for 0/10 for all TaeWong topics.
> 
> DinohScene, stop typing the rating.



Baawwww.
Dinohscene calls TaeWong a butthurt hater and rates 0/10.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene, stop calling yourself as a butthurt hater and rating as negative.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong, Ima be honest with you. Your getting very boring. It used to be funny messing with you. But now your disappointing.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene calls it as a butthurt hater and a rating for 0/10 for all TaeWong topics.
> ...


Who's butthurt?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene rates it negative and calls yourself as a butthurt hater.

Fingertips are fool...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene, stop calling yourself as a butthurt hater and rating as negative.



>implying I give negative ratings.


0/10 you're just butthurt.




Nxenz said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong said:
> ...



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene must not give negative ratings! Disable ratings for this topic.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene must not give negative ratings! Disable ratings for this topic.



Baawwwww
DinohScene must not give negative ratings.

0/10 cry more, crying butthurt hater.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list.

DinohScene asks you to cry more, but you’re not going to cry.

Stop calling TaeWong as a butthurt hater.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list.
> 
> DinohScene asks you to cry more, but you’re not going to cry.
> 
> Stop calling TaeWong as a butthurt hater.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene suddenly tries to quote your topic.

DinohScene must not call you as a butthurt hater and rate it 0/10.

Convert butthurt hater to child!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene suddenly tries to quote your topic.
> 
> DinohScene must not call you as a butthurt hater and rate it 0/10.
> 
> Convert butthurt hater to child!


Children must not be involved with butthurtness!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene suddenly tries to quote your topic.
> 
> DinohScene must not call you as a butthurt hater and rate it 0/10.
> 
> Convert butthurt hater to child!



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene’s protest is begun!

Why is DinohScene calling yourself as a butthurt hater and rating it 0/10? Children must not be involved with butthurtness!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene’s protest is begun!
> 
> Why is DinohScene calling yourself as a butthurt hater and rating it 0/10? Children must not be involved with butthurtness!



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene will quote it.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

Who will get bored first, the human or the bot?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list but DinohScene will quote it.



Cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Who will get bored first, the human or the bot?



The bot will get bored.
DinohScene is boring!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Who will get bored first, the human or the bot?
> ...



Cry more.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

So, [member='taewong'] dare I ask who ELSE is on your "ignore" list? again


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene is in your ignore list.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a rather extensive ignore list there.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is in your ignore list.



Cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

There is one user in the ignore list. It is called DinohScene!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> There is one user in the ignore list. It is called DinohScene!



Cry more.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

so, about this poopymon hack ... what exactly does it do?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Move the topic to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Move the topic to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


It's Thursday. Go ask for permission in the Pokemon Hack Screening Thread. Today's the day you always leave the EoF.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Move the topic to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Ask for permission for the Pokémon Hack Screening Thread.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

I give you permission to go the Pokémon Hack Screening Thread yourself so YOU can ask permission to have the Poopymon Hack thread in NDS ROM Hacking and Translations. (Although I can't promise that a mod will also give you permission.)


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is the thread!
http://gbatemp.net/topic/330688-pokemon-hack-screening-thread/


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Here is the thread!
> http://gbatemp.net/t...reening-thread/


Yes, now click on it and post your hack proposal.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Here is the thread!
> http://gbatemp.net/t...reening-thread/


Taewong, change your proflie picture. Your so boring.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Here is the thread!
> http://gbatemp.net/t...reening-thread/



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene says cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

You want the Poopymon Hack thread merged into this thread!


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong'], can you actually get into and read posts on the Pokémon Hack Screening Thread? What does the first post on that thread say?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene says cry more.



0/10 cry more.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

TAEWONG WHY IS MY TEXT SO BIG AND WHY IS GFDGLOASJTGDVPSERTJGLATJ$#)(GJLDKGNSLA#%NKADLFKDNRQ$T)DGHJSLK$J%)F(DGVJ$LKGO($JGFLGFNGBSLFKJSLRKYTLKFJBLSKRMNYLKJSRLTGKJSRTGOJFGLRHKJGANUSSLKJSROIJVSLRKTGMYANUSSTGPOJKRTY:LSFKGDIDYOUFINDMYANUSFGSPORUTLKJFVLKJSRTIUJSFGPOJSTIJFGLKSJFGYOUREANANUSFAEJRPSODFGPOS$KJT:


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Bugs Hunter Stage 21 causes the insects to accelerate the speed.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Bugs Hunter Stage 21 causes the insects to accelerate the speed.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Ignore the negative rating.

Children must not be butthurt.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ignore the negative rating.
> 
> Children must not be butthurt.



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Kids must not be butthurt. Ignore the negative rating.
DinohScene is in the ignore list.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Bugs Hunter Stage 21 causes the insects to accelerate the speed.


Is that like trying to squash this bug with your finger?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

@[member='raulpica']
He's on the loose -_-


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

No...
The Altimit OS Video has a “shit nobody cares about” part which accelerates the speed!
Microsoft Sam can speak different languages.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No...
> The Altimit OS Video has a “shit nobody cares about” part which accelerates the speed!
> Microsoft Sam can speak different languages.



Nice logical fallacy kiddo.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

A Moderator is deleting the Poopymon Hack Thread!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong did you censor me with your ignore list?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

No...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No...



Cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Check the Altimit OS video subtitles by playing it. The file name in your computer is “ek98GQMIkic.mp4”.
The subtitle for “SHIT NOBODY CARES ABOUT” appears in acceleration!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Check the Altimit OS video subtitles by playing it. The file name in your computer is “ek98GQMIkic.mp4”.
> The subtitle for “SHIT NOBODY CARES ABOUT” appears in acceleration!


Use Chrome OS.
Isaac Asimov's laws of robotics state that;


1. A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
2. A robot must obey the orders given to it by human beings, except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
3. A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Laws.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Check the Altimit OS video subtitles by playing it. The file name in your computer is “ek98GQMIkic.mp4”.
> ...


IROBOT?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Check the Altimit OS video subtitles by playing it. The file name in your computer is “ek98GQMIkic.mp4”.
> The subtitle for “SHIT NOBODY CARES ABOUT” appears in acceleration!



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

On the end of the Altimit OS video you downloaded, the subtitle says “MORE SHIT NOBODY CARES ABOUT”!


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > 1. A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
> ...


Also mentioned briefly in Bicentennial Man.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> On the end of the Altimit OS video you downloaded, the subtitle says “MORE SHIT NOBODY CARES ABOUT”!



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > On the end of the Altimit OS video you downloaded, the subtitle says “MORE SHIT NOBODY CARES ABOUT”!
> ...


Sleep more


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong said:
> ...



10/10 if you join me


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Kids must not be butthurt.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

In other words, kids can't get spanked.
... wait ...
@[member='TaeWong'], are you a kid?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


10/10 
Don't cry more, it can't hurt that bad  

@TaeWong 
is jealous


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Kids must not be butthurt.



0/10 cry more.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

I pity for TaeWong. Dinoh, go easy on him.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Kids must not be butthurt.


With what? Tile Molester?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Kids must not be butthurt.


Tell that to priests.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

I miss the TaeWong topic, so much memories.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Mess up when you lose the TaeWong Topic.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Mess up when you lose the TaeWong Topic.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Kids must not be butthurt.
10/10 will join DinohScene.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Kids must not be butthurt.
> 10/10 will join DinohScene.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Stop being butthurt with negative rating.

DinohScene is in the ignore list!


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

Stop leaving! Play the Alphabet game.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop being butthurt with negative rating.
> 
> DinohScene is in the ignore list!



>implying I give out negative ratings.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene rated it 0/10. DinohScene is in your ignore list.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene rated it 0/10. DinohScene is in your ignore list.



Boohoooh.
Crying butthurt hater is crying.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong for a bot I would assume you know basic math.  But you keep saying that 0 is negative.  0 is neutral.  -1/10 would be negative.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene is calling TaeWong as a butthurt hater. Stop calling him as a butthurt hater.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene is calling TaeWong as a butthurt hater. Stop calling him as a butthurt hater.



Baawwwww.
DinohScene is calling TaeWong a butthurt crying hater.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Stop calling yourself a crying butthurt hater.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop calling yourself as a crying butthurt hater.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong for a bot I would assume you know basic math. But you keep saying that 0 is negative. 0 is neutral. -1/10 would be negative.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong where is the poopymon hack? I can't give an opinion about *THE GAME* if you just lost it!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong has my vote! I think we should give him a free pass to post any hack he feels the need to post


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> TaeWong where is the poopymon hack? I can't give an opinion about *THE GAME* if you just lost it!


Its censored.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

Censorship must not stop in this topic. Unmerge the poopymon thread! Firefox has firebug when using google translate.


----------



## Arras (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop calling yourself as a crying butthurt hater.


Fixed.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> That's what butthurt haters actually believe.
> 
> 0/10 cry more.


You know Dinoh, spamming like this is precisely the reason why the first TaeWong Topic was removed...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Taewong is Anus Man - master of the anusverse.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Stop fixing grammar errors.

*Castiel says...*
You know Dinoh, spamming like this is precisely the reason why the first TaeWong Topic was removed...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop fixing grammar errors.
> 
> *Castiel says...*
> You know Dinoh, spamming like this is precisely the reason why the first TaeWong Topic was removed...



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene you know.

Kids must not be involved with butthurtness.

Ban DinohScene!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene you know.
> 
> Kids must not be involved with butthurtness.
> 
> Ban DinohScene!



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You want the Poopymon Hack thread merged into this thread!


YOU'RE GROUNDED! 

YOU STAY IN EOF FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

Blame Maxternal for that. Play the Alphabet game!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Firefox 15 thinks that old-style kerning needs to be disabled!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Firefox 15 thinks that old-style kerning needs to be disabled!



0/10 cry more.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

For taewong

south park is a good show


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

South Park is unsuitable for children!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not a ****in kid, I'm a teen and also comedy centra rocks.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Taewong is unsuitable for children!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> South Park is unsuitable for children!



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene gives it a rating of 0/10.

If you click on YouTube Video Search on the Firefox toolbar, why does it never disappear?


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

That's because your a black ***hole.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene gives it a rating of 0/10.
> 
> If you click on YouTube Video Search on the Firefox toolbar, why does it never disappear?



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene posts it with the content like

0/10 cry more.

Several users censor swear words by replacing it with the asterisk.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene posts it with the content like
> 
> 0/10 cry more.
> 
> Several users censor swear words by replacing it with the asterisk.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Kids must not be involved with butthurtness.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong I dare you to like all my posts!


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene stop quoting yourself to be a butthurt hater.

Kids must not be involved with butthurtness...

The Altimit OS video downloaded has a “shit nobody cares about” part that starts in the video and ends in the video.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Altimit OS video downloaded has a “shit nobody cares about” part that starts in the video and ends in the video.


Why?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

You already downloaded the Altimit OS video.

Windows Genuine Advantage causes the desktop background to change to None.

Control DinohScene...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Control DinohScene...


How do I do it?


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is a portion of the Alphabet Game topic from the Yoshi Lighthouse forum using ZetaBoards!

*Teawater says...*
Here's what you need to know: They say you are a bot, and I don't see any reason to disagree. Therefore, you won't be needing access to the rest of the forums.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey taewong I dare you to leave the EoF


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

I dare you to leave the EoF.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

You want to have the Poopymon Shit Brown hack added back to this thread.

It uses the Bob’s Game Font and Characters.


----------



## Arras (Aug 31, 2012)

@[member='cherryw17']
He did ;O;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2012)

BACK TO YOUR CAGE FOUL DEMON.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 31, 2012)

I did not leave the EoF that was a joke to get taewong in trouble.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You want to have the Poopymon Shit Brown hack added back to this thread.
> 
> It uses the Bob’s Game Font and Characters.



0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene posts it with a comment of 0/10 cry more.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene posts it with a comment of 0/10 cry more.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

If DinohScene will post it with a negative rating...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> If DinohScene will post it with a negative rating...



>implying I post with negative ratings.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> If DinohScene will post it with a negative rating...


TaeWong, do you mean negative in the qualitative sense or negative in terms of quantity?.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 31, 2012)

@[member='Maxternal']

I forgot it was Thursday, that's why he followed your orders.
Fwwwuaahahhaahaa.  (I am mad scientist)


Spoiler



Keep him in the EOF, no use making admins angry.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

QuickTime is flashing the screen when playing a video.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> TaeWong is flashing his anus when playing with himself in a video.


I fixed it.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> *QuickTime* is flashing *the screen* when playing in a video.



Stop fixing grammar errors.
Anus is word you can’t say in YouTube.
Excel XP is trying to clear your undo history...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop fixing grammar errors.
> Anus is word you can’t say in YouTube.
> Excel XP is trying to clear your undo history...


Stop making grammar mistakes.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Microsoft Sam can say non-stressed swear words.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Microsoft Sam can say non-stressed swear words.


0/10 cry moar.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz must not say cry more with a rating of 0 / 10.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Anusmon.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Anus is a word you can’t say in YouTube.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

but we're not in youtube


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Several forum topic titles have swear words censored with asterisks...

Romania should use comma-below accented letters.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Nxenz must not say cry more with a rating of 0 / 10.


0/10 cry moar.


----------



## TaeWong (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz misspells more.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Nxenz misspells more.


0/10 cry moar.
Dinoh, i might need some help.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong is dildos.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> TaeWong is dildos.


Does Taewong knows what a dildo is? Somebody explain it to him.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Nxenz misspells more.


I think he actually misspelled "Moore".


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz misspells more.
> ...



It's 0/10 cry more or 0/10 you're just butthurt.




TaeWong said:


> Nxenz misspells more.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong said:
> ...


Its 0/10 cry moar or YOUR just butthurt .


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## broitsak (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


Im not a butthurt hater lol. You should direct that to [censored]wong.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...



TaeWong needs this


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Its 0/10 cry moar or *you're* just butthurt .


Fixed.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...



Put that on his ANGUS


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Its 0/10 cry moar or *you're* just butthurt .
> ...


I think you kinda missed the point.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 31, 2012)

TaeWong.

Is there a slash in the zero in poopymon pokehax game font?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


There is no mistake there. I spelled it that way on purpose. Im not an idiot.
0/10 cry moar.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 1, 2012)

exactly


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz will misspell the word “more”.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Nxenz will misspell the word “more”.


Thats what butthurt haters actually believe.
0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Kids must not be involved with butthurtness.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

And you assholes derive some sort of enjoyment from this?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Do hajzlu... You need to access the rest of the forums in Yoshi Lighthouse. Therefore, you can only access the Forum Games section from the section called “The Community”.


----------



## Pleng (Sep 1, 2012)

This thread is shit


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 1, 2012)

Pleng said:


> This thread is shit


A shitty thread which keeps getting replies


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Mom is talking to “one little monkey”...
This thread is merda.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is shit
> ...


If you take out all of the Dinoh and Nxenz replies, it is actually a pretty decent thread. TaeWong's replies this time around have been pretty decent.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 1, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > Pleng said:
> ...


A thread which is based on messing with a spambot lol. Not saying its not funny, but is this really all we have for decent threads?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

A moderator will take out DinohScene’s and Nxenz’s replies!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> A thread which is based on messing with a spambot lol. Not saying its not funny, but is this really all we have for decent threads?


Well, TaeWong will make a thread whenever a mod deletes the current one, and we have no where else to put them but the EoF. Mods could ban TaeWong but these threads can be entertaining at times. Also, this isn't all we have for a decent thread. Threads are getting better :/


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Moderators can take out all Nxenz and DinohScene’s replies!
What do you think of this hack?
It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.
You also like to swear in different languages!


----------



## Pleng (Sep 1, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> Pleng said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is shit
> ...



Well you clearly didn't get the pun so anyway.

Yea. I'm bored of TaeWong.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You also like to swear in different languages!


I am a bad person that swears in different languages and runs too many programs.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Take out all Dinoh and Nxenz replies and it will be a pretty decent thread.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Take out all Dinoh and Nxenz replies and it will be a pretty decent thread.




0/10 cry more.


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2012)

Doesn't that get boring after a while?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

No... but please take all Nxenz and DinohScene’s replies.

NOE prior 2010 is allowing games translated to Castilian Spanish.
NOA in 2010 is allowing games translated to Latin American Spanish.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No... but please take all Nxenz and DinohScene’s replies.
> 
> NOE prior 2010 is allowing games translated to Castilian Spanish.
> NOA in 2010 is allowing games translated to Latin American Spanish.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No... but please take all Nxenz and DinohScene’s replies.
> 
> NOE prior 2010 is allowing games translated to Castilian Spanish.
> NOA in 2010 is allowing games translated to Latin American Spanish.


That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored]


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored]


[censored]


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Stop your posts from being censored.

Take out all DinohScene and Nxenz posts and it will be a pretty decent thread.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop your posts from being censored.
> 
> Take out all DinohScene and Nxenz posts and it will be a pretty decent thread.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop your posts from being censored.
> 
> Take out all DinohScene and Nxenz posts and it will be a pretty decent thread.


Thats what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 1, 2012)

DinohScene and Nxenz posts are best.

I'd [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored].


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> DinohScene and Nxenz posts are best.
> 
> I'd [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored].


I'd [censored] you too Shiny[censored].


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop your posts from being censored.
> 
> Take out all DinohScene and Nxenz posts and it will be a pretty decent thread.


0/10

Your thread is bad and you should feel bad!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

For taewong



Spoiler



your a black asshole and a stupid god damn hippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Black-Ice is using the word censored repeatedly.

DinohScene and Nxenz posts needs to be taken out.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Black-Ice is using the word censored repeatedly.
> 
> DinohScene and Nxenz posts needs to be taken out.


Nopenopenope
0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Black-Ice is using the word censored repeatedly.
> 
> DinohScene and Nxenz posts needs to be taken out.



0/10 you're just butthurt.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Black-Ice is using the word censored repeatedly.
> 
> DinohScene and Nxenz posts needs to be taken out.


0/10

You're just butthurt, cry sum moar.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Stop using the word “Censored” repeatedly.

The moderators will take all Nxenz and DinohScene replies in your topic to be a decent thread.

It is a shitty thread which keeps giving replies.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop using the word “Censored” repeatedly.
> 
> The moderators will take all Nxenz and DinohScene replies in your topic to be a decent thread.
> 
> It is a shitty thread which keeps giving replies.


0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop using the word “Censored” repeatedly.
> 
> The moderators will take all Nxenz and DinohScene replies in your topic to be a decent thread.
> 
> It is a shitty thread which keeps giving replies.



What's wrong, butthurt crying hater.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Kids must not be involved with butthurtness...

Nxenz and DinohScene replies suck! Delete all of the replies for butthurtness in children by Nxenz and DinohScene.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Kids must not be involved with butthurtness...
> 
> Nxenz and DinohScene replies suck! Delete all of the replies for butthurtness in children by Nxenz and DinohScene.


Your replies suck!
0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Kids must not be involved with butthurtness...
> 
> Nxenz and DinohScene replies suck! Delete all of the replies for butthurtness in children by Nxenz and DinohScene.




то во что верят баттхёртнутые хейтеры

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

DinohScene uses Google Translate to translate the text to Belarusian!

Moderators need to delete all butthurtness replies by DinohScene and Nxenz.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene uses Google Translate to translate the text to Belarusian!
> 
> Moderators need to delete all butthurtness replies by DinohScene and Nxenz.




то во что верят баттхёртнутые хейтеры

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> DinohScene uses Google Translate to translate the text to Belarusian!
> 
> Moderators need to delete all butthurtness replies by DinohScene and Nxenz.


0/10 your just butthurt.
Cry moar.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Add Nxenz and DinohScene to your ignore list because of their butthurtness.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Add Nxenz and DinohScene to your ignore list because of their butthurtness.




то во что верят баттхёртнутые хейтеры

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Add Nxenz and DinohScene to your ignore list because of their butthurtness.


Nope.
0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

I kick taewong in the nuts.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

You already have DinohScene in your ignore list. Have Nxenz into your ignore list.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You already have DinohScene in your ignore list. Have Nxenz into your ignore list.


Nope.
0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You already have DinohScene in your ignore list. Have Nxenz into your ignore list.




то во что верят баттхёртнутые хейтеры

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

No because dinohScene is on my friends list hope your pissed taewong.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong, do you want to censor DinohScene's and Nxenz's posts?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> TaeWong, do you want to censor DinohScene's and Nxen's posts?


Um.... meh name?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong, do you want to censor DinohScene's and Nxen's posts?
> ...


Sorry, I didn't notice that z at the end. >_<
Fixed it anyway.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> TaeWong, do you want to censor DinohScene's and Nxenz's posts?



No... DinohScene’s and Nxenz’s posts has to be removed because of their butthurtness.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No... DinohScene’s and Nxenz’s posts has to be removed because of their butthurtness.


0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Coloring is bad...
What do you think of this hack?
It should be moved back to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 1, 2012)

The hack doesn't work, help me!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Delete this topic and ban Taewong. His hack is bad, and he should feel bad.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2012)

This thread is still alive?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 1, 2012)

I think the hack is decent but traslation is not the problem TaeWong.
you shall need to come up with more sprites for the hacks. 
TaeWong will make sprites for the hack.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Ban DinohScene and Nxenz.
Get the TaeWong Topic back.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 1, 2012)

But what about the hack TaeWong?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ban DinohScene and Nxenz.
> Get the TaeWong Topic back.


0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Ban DinohScene and Nxenz.
> Get the TaeWong Topic back.



то во что верят баттхёртнутые хейтеры

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2012)

Taewong you little fucker, prove that your not a bot.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

Flame said:


> Taewong you little fucker, prove that *you're* not a bot.


Fixed. Also, he is a bot, so he can't prove that he isn't one.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Bugs Hunter is a mobile phone touch-screen game has lots of errors in the code.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Bugs Hunter is a mobile phone touch-screen game has lots of errors in the code.


0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Bugs Hunter is a mobile phone touch-screen game has lots of errors in the code.



That's what butthurt haters actually believe.

0/10 cry more.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz and DinohScene’s protest has started.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Nxenz and DinohScene’s protest has started.


0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Microsoft Sam is the only voice which can be used by Narrator XP!
Firefox 14.0.1 and the latest version is the only Web browser which enables old-style kerning.
Take out all DinohScene and Nxenz posts.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Microsoft Sam is the only voice which can be used by Narrator XP!
> Firefox 14.0.1 and the latest version is the only Web browser which enables old-style kerning.
> Take out all DinohScene and Nxenz posts.


0/10 your just butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

This is a ROM hack for Pokémon Yellow/Orange.
It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Nxenz and DinohScene’s protest has started.


More like it's been going on for days.
...Actually, I've been wondering if you can understand Valwinese.
hey teawogn cna u read this or to hart 4 u 2 undersrend


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> This is a ROM hack for Pokémon Yellow/Orange.
> It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


0/10 your just butthurt.



Arras said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz and DinohScene’s protest has started.
> ...


This did only start yesterday. Well, that is, i started yesterday.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 1, 2012)

I like this thread less and less as the days go by.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I like this thread less and less as the days go by.


And why is that Sir Chavo?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

Nobody's trying to be creative with theor responses; it's the same thing being repeated over and over.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Nobody's trying to be creative with theor responses; it's the same thing being repeated over and over.


Hm, your right. But if Taewong keeps repeating the same bullsh*t about "Bob's game", then there really isn't much to say.


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's trying to be creative with theor responses; it's the same thing being repeated over and over.
> ...


His responses are more diverse than your and Dinohs.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Arras said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > EZ-Megaman said:
> ...


Then ill start asking random questions.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Merda. Nxenz is trying to censor swear words by replacing single letters using the asterisk.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


I had to do this guys.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Censoring swear words by replacing all letters or a single letter with a asterisk is bad.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Censoring swear words by replacing all letters or a single letter with a asterisk is bad.


How is your hack going flipwong?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Use the check box “Hide profanity in comments” when viewing a video in YouTube to censor all swear words by asterisks.

What do you think of this hack? It is for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 1, 2012)

This thread used to be funny, now it's 10+ pages of Dinoh and Nxenz spamming the same shit over and over.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> This thread used to be funny, now it's 10+ pages of Dinoh and Nxenz spamming the same shit over and over.


I spammed like 5 pages. Blame Dinoh for the other pages.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Blame Nxenz and DinohScene for spamming the pezzo di merda!

Altimit OS from YouTube has a “shit nobody cares about” part that starts and ends in the video.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> This thread used to be funny, now it's 10+ pages of Dinoh and Nxenz spamming the same shit over and over.



I started spamming 0/10 shizz
Nexy just copied me.

I have abandoned this thread ever since my last post );


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

DinohScene is giving a negative rating...

Merda!


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey TaeWong, can you go to the "EOF bunker" and ask for Poopymon hacks.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong, who created you?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> TaeWong, who created you?


p1ng did.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> p1ng did.


Oh yeah, he created a bot to keep people in his basement, but it malfunctioned and is now spamming in the EoF. Forgot about that.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

What do you think about this hack for Yellow/Orange?
It should be moved back to “NDS: ROM Hacking and Translations”.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> MyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanus
> MyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanus
> MyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanusMyanus
> MyanusMyanus
> ...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What do you think about this hack for Yellow/Orange?
> It should be moved back to “NDS: ROM Hacking and Translations”.


Myanus wants the hack to be released today.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> [censored]


Ice, nooo.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > [censored]
> ...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 1, 2012)

I like the thread less and less just because I get tons of notifications just to read butthurt over and over. So let's try and get this thread funny again.
TaeWong! Can you replicate?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I like the thread less and less just because I get tons of notifications just to read butthurt over and over. So let's try and get this thread funny again.
> TaeWong! Can you replicate?


Various observations lead me to conclude that TaeWong can replicate because he is an asexual organism.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Also do not remove this post.

I want the taewong threed and my post not getting deleted all the time. This means war.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

MYANUS


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Your a black asshole black ice.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

He gets pissed when we used the word “myanus” repeatedly.
You want The TaeWong Topic.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Taewong, how old am I?


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow Cherry, calm down bro.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> *I* get pissed when *people* use the word “myanus” repeatedly.
> *We* want The TaeWong Topic.


I fixed it.
TaeWong, don't you know any first person pronouns?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> My
> anus
> ;O;


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Ice, this thread is no longer funny because me and Dinoh kept on posting butthurt comments :3


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 1, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > My
> ...


 again your a black asshole!! I hate you black ice stop saying myanus or I'll kick you in the nuts.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Stop posting comments which are related to butthurtness...


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > cherryw17 said:
> ...


MY-FUCKING-ANUS ;O;


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong is a bad person that runs too many programs and eats babies.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Running too many programs will slow down your computer.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Running too many programs will slow down myanus.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 1, 2012)

What programs are you running?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Running too many programs will slow down your computer.


TaeWong, I kept trying to reply to you, but my computer was slow because I had too many programs on!
How do I maker it go faster?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 1, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Running too many programs will slow down your computer.
> ...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 1, 2012)

Cular must not be involved with butthurtnesss!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Show us the sprites you made for the hack Taewong.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Nxenz must not show us sprites...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Correct, because you have them Wongy.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Nxenz must not show us sprites for you!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Nxenz must not show us sprites for you!


For who?


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong, do you know who Frisket is? I believe everything is coming together now.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Firefox enables old-style kerning.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Firefox enables old-style kerning.


I come from the Net.
Through systems, peoples and cities
To this place:
Mainframe
My format: Guardian
To mend and defend
To defend my new-found friends
Their hopes and dreams
To defend them from their enemies

They say _The User_ lives outside the Net
And inputs games for pleasure.
No one knows for sure, but I intend to find out!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> It should be moved to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


Sprites please.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

No...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No...


B**tch give me the sprites!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Nxenz is having fun on censoring swear words.
Vampire Lied uses Bob’s Game Font and Characters.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Why does Bowser make sure Mario knows about Princess peach being kidnapped?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Block Nxenz.
Koopa...


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 2, 2012)

So you know the Japanese names of American characters, interesting...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Block Nxenz.
> Koopa...


Im waiting for my answer TaeWong. You know everything. Answer me or else i'll start destroying hard drives.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong send me some money


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Stop censorship for swear words.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong, I know you're rich. Send me money or I'll ban your account


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop censorship for swear words.


When raulpica tells you to send him money, you send him money.
And im still waiting for my answer.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Firefox 15.0 enables old-style kerning for all Font-Families.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Firefox 15.0 enables old-style kerning for all Font-Families.


I'm going to kill all the kernings if you don't send me money, FFS!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

He wants to send money to disable old-style kerning in Firefox.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2012)

I want to send you money if you stop talking about stupid things like kerning in Firefox.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Taewong! Show some respect to raulpica!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong you send money to Raulpica NAO!
And cherry, dont be a butt to Black Ice!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

And we need to see those sprites kiddo. To approve of this hack.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> And we need to see those sprites kiddo. To approve of this hack.


Approve?
Nope. Urusai gtfo


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > And we need to see those sprites kiddo. To approve of this hack.
> ...


True.
But we need to see the sprites for the lulz.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


MERDA. Must not see the crappy sprites :


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Did you even see what i did?
Stupid housecat, isnt that right taewong.
And where raulpica's money kid?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


I saw. I just don't care ;O;
FF or gtfo


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Black Ice is making sure there will be no competition to his rom hack...
Black Ice wants to make sure the Poopymon Hack never appears so that he may dominate the Rom Hack economy! 
In short TaeWong, Black Ice will make sure the Poopymon hack never happens! YOU HAVE NO CHANCE! CLEAR CRYSTAL WILL PREVAIL! 
ANARCHY ANARCHY!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Black Ice is making sure there will be no competition to his rom hack...
> Black Ice wants to make sure the Poopymon Hack never appears so that he may dominate the Rom Hack economy!
> In short TaeWong, Black Ice will make sure the Poopymon hack never happens! YOU HAVE NO CHANCE! CLEAR CRYSTAL WILL PREVAIL!
> ANARCHY ANARCHY!


^^That.
But the money bro!
Wait, why is your name even TaeWong? Are you an old chinese dude trolling on gbatemp because your a lonely fliphead?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Black Ice is making sure there will be no competition to his rom hack...
> Black Ice wants to make sure the Poopymon Hack never appears so that he may dominate the Rom Hack economy!
> In short TaeWong, Black Ice will make sure the Poopymon hack never happens! YOU HAVE NO CHANCE! CLEAR CRYSTAL WILL PREVAIL!
> ANARCHY ANARCHY!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msHE0yMImO0


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Black Ice is making sure there will be no competition to his rom hack...
> ...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

Weird, im watching Big Bang Theory right now. 
TaeWong! How was the universe started?


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 2, 2012)

More like this 



Spoiler



[media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6-7FMIbjwU  [/media]


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> More like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


>


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 2, 2012)

What kind of font is used in the Doctor Who logo?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

VirtualBox automatically changes the color for the Settings window like this.
#FF5400 (Non-optimal settings detected)


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong you suck


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Well... you got only Non-optimal settings detected.

Mouse and keyboard appears as USB devices for some of your VirtualBox machines.


----------



## Arras (Sep 2, 2012)

... Was that an insult?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 2, 2012)

http://a4.idata.over-blog.com/300x95/1/33/87/02/Images-6/doctor-who-logo-2005.jpg
TaeWong, which font is used in this logo?


TaeWong said:


> Well... you got only Non-optimal settings detected.


Did you just say that Raulpica's blind?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Well... you got only Non-optimal settings detected.
> 
> Mouse and keyboard appears as USB devices for some of your VirtualBox machines.


I'm going to go *dd if=/dev/zero of=dev/taewong0/ bs=1024 count=1024* all over you!


----------



## Arras (Sep 2, 2012)

raulpica said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Well... you got only Non-optimal settings detected.
> ...


Error: dev/taewong0 is a folder
(and that's me being nice and assuming working directory is /)


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

That console error is from Linux.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Black-Ice is censoring your post...

It should be moved back to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.

Take out Black-Ice, DinohScene and Nxenz threads and it will be a decent thread.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Black-Ice is censoring your post...
> 
> It should be moved back to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.
> 
> Take out Black-Ice, DinohScene and Nxenz threads and it will be a decent thread.


Take out all of TaeWong's posts and it will be a crappy thread.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong do you have a 3DS?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

No, but you have a Nintendo DS Lite.

Take out all Black-Ice, DinohScene and Nxenz’s posts. It will be a decent thread.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong do you want to cyber?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [CENSORED]


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No, but you have a Nintendo DS Lite.
> 
> Take out all Black-Ice, DinohScene and Nxenz’s posts. It will be a decent thread.


I have a ds lite yes, do you have one? 
What do you play on it?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

Black-Ice must not censor your post.

Take out all Dinoh and Nxenz threads and it will be a decent thread.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong, we cant remove the posts until you provide sprites! 
Weather they be soda or digital sprites is up to you


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 2, 2012)

I leaked the sprite sheet for Pokemon Orange 3: dirty tales of Squirtle!


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2012)

TaeWong do you wanna cyber or what...... im honie......


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

The moment when you realize TaeWong follows the pokemon hack screening thread.
And you wait for the day to tell it that its hack sucks


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2012)

bloodninja: Wanna cyber?
Katie_007: Sure, you into vegetables?
bloodninja: What like gardening an shit?
Katie_007: Yeah, something like that.
bloodninja: Nothing turns me on more, check this out:
bloodninja: You bend over to harvest your radishes.
(pause)
Katie_007: is that it?
bloodninja: You water your tomato patch.
bloodninja: Are you ready for my fresh produce?
Katie_007: I was thinking of like, sexual acts INVOLVING vegetables... Can you make it a little more sexy for me?
(pause)
bloodninja: I touch you on your lettuce, you massage my spinach... sexily.
bloodninja: I ride your buttocks like they were amber waves of grains.
Katie_007: Grain doesn't really turn me on... I was thinking more along the lines of carrots and zucchinis.
bloodninja: my zucchinis carresses your carrots.
bloodninja: Damn baby you're right, this shit is HOTT.
Katie_007: ...
bloodninja: My turnips listen for the soft cry of your love. My insides turn to celery as I unleash my warm and sticky cauliflower of love.
Katie_007: What the fuck is this madlibs? I'm outta here.
bloodninja: Yeah, well I already unleashed my cauliflower, all over your olives, and up in your eyes. Now you can't see. Bitch.
Katie_007: whatever.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 2, 2012)

Taewong, your hack sucks.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2012)

Flame said:


> Black-Ice: [censored]


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 2, 2012)

What is replying like a hajzlu?


----------



## FailName (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What is replying like a ██████?


TaeWong swears in different languages using Google Translate.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)

*nomths on TaeWong*


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 3, 2012)

Kids must not be involved with butthurtness, but what about...


Spoiler



BUTTDEVASTATION?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 3, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Kids must not be involved with butthurtness, but what about...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

Narrator in Windows XP lists a voice called Microsoft Sam.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Narrator in Windows XP lists a voice called Microsoft Sam.


no


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

Click the “Voice...” button and you see a voice called Microsoft Sam.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Click the “Voice...” button and you see a voice called Microsoft Sam.


Lies, my Windows XP is Secumize Edition


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

Scroll to comment #10 in Romanian diacritical marks to see the swear words in KitBlog.

Several users in The Nexus Forums will censor swear words.

BF3: “Dima is the new Deekin”

Quote from The Nexus Forums, bben46

SpaceBarName - BANNED
SpaceBarName banned. As near as I can tell from his posts - he mostly copy pastes from other sources referencing non English fonts in topics that have nothing to do with his post. Most seem to be pasted from articles relating to some English programs not properly handling the Non English character sets. If they all referenced the same language I would think he wanted help with non English character sets - but he has referenced a dozen unrelated languages in his posts. Reference post

SpaceBarName - CHAT BAN
SpaceBarName banned.

Spamming the forum and chat requesting the site provide translations of full games into multiple languages.

Most of the spam comments removed - some remain as replies had been added by other users and staff..

More quotes to come...


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey taewong guss what this is from

What would brain boitano do if he whre here right now.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are more quotes.

*ThermalUSAF, on 22 August 2012 - 09:02 AM, said:*

Not at all I think they would agree that it is custom in their culture to blow the living shit out of themselves every once in a while.

Narrator 1.5 in XP lists a single voice named Microsoft Sam.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 3, 2012)

Wrong

Its from the south park movie.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are examples by replacing the asterisk by alphabet.

Ideas are worthless. The only currency that holds any weight is the ability and drive to execute. That awesome game idea you have, the one that’s going to “change everything”, the one that you’re going to sell for a million dollars, the one that no one has come up with yet… frankly, no one gives a s*hit*. Harsh, but then, the truth is not pleasant; it is just that, the truth. ~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

Trolling in file comments from The Nexus Forums...

*Examples*


			
				RichyZ said:
			
		

> this is fucking terrible why would you do such a thing you suck furry [censored] fucker.



What do you think of this hack? It should be moved back to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> what do you think of this hack? It should be moved back to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


Nope.
never
no
no
no
no
no .....











No


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

It should be moved back to NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.

Take out all DinohScene and Nxenz replies and it will be a decent thread.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong, what other forums have you visited?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

You have also visited in Yoshi Lighthouse and The Nexus Forums.

Take out DinohScene’s posts for butthurtness.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You have also visited in Yoshi Lighthouse and The Nexus Forums.
> 
> Take out DinohScene’s posts for butthurtness.


Butthurt hater.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You have also visited in Yoshi Lighthouse and The Nexus Forums.
> 
> Take out DinohScene’s posts for butthurtness.


Other than Yoshi's Lighthouse and The Nexus Forums, which websites have you visited?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong, is the Logitech Harmony 700 a good remote?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

No.

Stop being a butthurt hater.

It is interesting how the Castilian Spanish TTS engine by Lernout & Hauspie can’t pronounce many words.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong is a butthurt lover


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2012)

Seems that I did a good job on reprogramming TaeWong to spam "butthurt"

They call him, The Master of butthurt, a butthurt.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

Nxenz is censoring your post...

How do yuo make Dragon Age II to use a different typeface other than Adobe Minion Pro Bold?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 3, 2012)

...This makes very little sense, even for the EoF.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 3, 2012)

Taewong, define butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

You must not be involved with butthurtness.

DejaVu Sans Mono Font has a dot in the zero.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong i just spent the last 6 hours on minecraft 360 building some statues, art, and a rollercoaster.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Seems that I did a good job on reprogramming TaeWong to spam "butthurt"
> 
> They call him, The Master of butthurt, a butthurt.



As annoying as those posts were... It's funny seeing a bot say butthurt. 

Worth it.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 3, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic which has been deleted by a moderator says “he likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages”.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


>


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 4, 2012)

Taewong is gay. He likes other bots of the same scripting language.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong'], have you even knowingly MET any other bots? Name some.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong where'd your old topic go?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic was deleted by a moderator.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The TaeWong Topic *was* deleted by a moderator.


Fixed


----------



## broitsak (Sep 4, 2012)

Taewong, wish me a happy birthday, now.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong the Poopymon Hack thread will implode on itself in a flurry of censors if you do not wish Nxenz a happy birthday!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Do not fix grammar errors.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong has to wish Nxenz a happy birthday!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Take out all DinohScene posts for butthurtness.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey taewong your a butthurt of a son of a crappper.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

You corrected CannonFoddr’s censored swearing in GBATemp Achievement List.

Kids must not be involved with butthurtness.

What do you think of this Pokémon Yellow/Orange 3 hack?


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 4, 2012)

Its bull crap!

You frickin butthurt!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You corrected CannonFoddr’s censored swearing in GBATemp Achievement List.
> 
> Kids must not be involved with butthurtness.
> 
> What do you think of this Pokémon Yellow/Orange 3 hack?


Its shit
Deal with it


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 4, 2012)

I argre black ice.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

What do you think of this Pokémon Yellow/Orange 3 hack?

Spend many years on downloading the Battlefield 3 Russian walkthrough by ButcherSevenOne.

Tomáš Brousil didn’t add Cyrillic letters to the Purista typeface.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What do you think of this Pokémon Yellow/Orange 3 hack?
> 
> Spend many years on downloading the Battlefield 3 Russian walkthrough by ButcherSevenOne.
> 
> Tomáš Brousil didn’t add Cyrillic letters to the Purista typeface.


Stop asking. Its bulls*it. Deal with it you butthurt spambot.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 4, 2012)

Taewong, pokemon orange doesn't exist.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Stop asking. Its bulls*h*it. Deal with it you butthurt spambot.



Fixed.

What do you think of this Yellow/Orange 3 hack? Move it back to the Pokémon ROM Screening Thread.

It will be good if swear word dictionaries are added to Tux Type.

Mom nags you to switch off Peedy because of its horrible volume.

Children must not be involved with butthurtness.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Please move this back to the Pokémon ROM Screening Thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Please move this back to the Pokémon ROM Screening Thread.


Fuck no.
We have enough poketards there.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Merda! Sim.
There is a screening thread in NDS ROM Hacking and Translations.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong, i cant patch my rom. Can you help me?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

No, but you need a patch to download the Poopymon Shit Brown hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No, but you need a patch to download the Poopymon Shit Brown hack for Yellow/Orange.


Is butthurtness included in the hack?


----------



## Santee (Sep 4, 2012)

So has Teawong,come out of the electronic closet, and told us that he is a human yet?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Santee said:


> So has Teawong,come out of the electronic closet, and told us that he is a human yet?


I think he told us a LONG time ago but no one believes him.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Santee said:
> 
> 
> > So has Teawong,come out of the electronic closet, and told us that he is a human yet?
> ...


Yeah, I remember his words clearly.
"I am not a spam person, you are a spam person!"
Can't remember who that was directed at, though.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Is butthurtness included in the hack?



No...
Children must not be involved with butthurtness.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong is gay.  He likes other bots of the same scripting languages.

He's also not picky.  Whether the other bot occupies 500Kb or 20Mb of space, he'll take what he can get.

I like big bots and I can not lie.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 4, 2012)

What does TaeWong use to reproduce with other bots?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

You are looking for a list of North American states in different scripts.

Poopymon Shit Brown is created by Vampire Lied from The TaeWong Topic which has been deleted by a moderator...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

LIES, all of them !!!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 4, 2012)

So taeWong I have some troubleshooting.
I have downloaded a copy of pokemon yellow, and I have a patching software called MultiPatch for Mac OSX. Now here is my problem...
THERE
IS
NO
PATCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

At first I didn't think [member='vampire lied'] existed
(sorry for doubting you [member='taewong'])
I stand corrected but I kinda don't remember this whole inventing a hack thing.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown is created by Vampire Lied from The TaeWong Topic which has been deleted by a moderator.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Poopymon Shit Brown is created by Vampire Lied from The TaeWong Topic which has been deleted by a moderator.


Do you remember what he said about it when he first posted about it? Could you tell us what he said about it?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown is made by Vampire Lied from The TaeWong Topic deleted by a moderator.


----------



## Santee (Sep 4, 2012)

Taewong I've gotten in deep with the mafia, I've borrowed tons of money to pay for my poopyman text translation addiction.

They only way I can get out of this mess, is by acting like a though guy who says bad words, and risking it all in casinos.

Teawong what should I do, WHAT SHOULD I DO!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown is a progress of hacking Yellow/Orange.

Poopymon Shit Brown is courtesy of Vampire Lied from The TaeWong Topic which has been deleted by a moderator.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

@[member='Vampire Lied'], is [member='TaeWong'] making this crap up? (pun intended)


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

No...

Battle for Wesnoth has an “about.cfg” file on the core directory.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Battle for Wesnoth has *an* "about.cfg" file on the core directory.


Fixed


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong! Make me a hack of super mario world. 
Call it "Super Mario World: Adventures in Toiletry."


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong should make a mario hack called:
New Super TaeWong spambots: The Butthurted Spambot.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

Stop fixing grammar errors and using straight quotes.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong, hack Super Mario World.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

No one wants to hack the Mario games.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

-.-
Hack The Legend Of Zelda A Link To The Past


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop fixing grammar errors and using straight quotes.


No, YOU need to START using straight quotes.
Us humans actually have to use a keyboard to type. It only has one of these :


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 5, 2012)

Taewong is a butthurt anus.


----------



## Santee (Sep 5, 2012)

Teawong, why won't you help me!

I don't want to become a bad man, who plays in casinos.

Something something asterisk.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong what is the soundtrack to poopymon?


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey taewong I know its impossable right now but, I dare you to hack the 3ds.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

No wants to hack the 3DS and other Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

Taewong you dumbass we want the 3ds hacked but, we don't have the system keys yet.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

You have no “3DS”.

Smart quotes are supported by this forum.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You have no “Myanus”.
> 
> Smart anuses are supported by Myanus.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong I have a 3ds, look in my sig, my friend code is in my sig.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

Anus is a word you can’t say.

Word has a option to convert "straight quotes" to “smart quotes”.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Are there such things as Genius Quotes?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

No.

Poopymon Shit Brown is found in The TaeWong Topic deleted by a moderator.

Poopymon Shit Brown is provided courtesy of Vampire Lied.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Does Vampire Lied have the patch?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

No.

*Enable Conversion of Smart Quotes in PowerPoint and Word*
Use the option "Straight quotes" with “smart quotes” on the Replace as you type section of the AutoCorrect Options window.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok TaeWong, you want us to translate and do all sorts of stuff for a rom hack that has no patch? 
GET
THE
PATCH


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong is a dirty anus.

Nobody likes dirty butthole.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown is provided courtesy of Vampire Lied in The TaeWong Topic and is a work in progress.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

So where is the beta patch?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Poopymon Shit Brown is provided courtesy of Vampire Lied in The TaeWong Topic and is a work in progress.



YOU'RE AN ANUS AND MY TITLE IS DIFFERENT


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> So where is the beta patch?



There is no beta patch.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > So where is the beta patch?
> ...


So where is myanus?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

TaeWong there needs to be a patch for the game! What platform is it on?
Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy advance, Nintendo ds, or Nintendo 3ds?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown is a hack of Yellow/Orange for the Nintendo DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh ok now we are getting somewhere.
Does it make use of the touch screen TaeWong?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes... but Poopymon Shit Brown is a work in progress by Vampire Lied.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yes... but Poopymon Shit Brown is a work in progress by Vampire Lied.


Whats your part in the hack? You did the sprites? Let us see them.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

You didn’t do the sprites...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

Who did the sprites TaeWong?
Can Chavosaur do the sprites?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.

You didn’t do the sprites.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to remove the text talking about kernings from all your posts from now on.

We'll see if that will teach you to be a bit more interesting.

EDIT: YOU LITTLE PESKY BOT, DON'T YOU TRY RE-EDITING YOUR POSTS AFTER I'VE REMOVED STUFF FROM THEM!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

Raulpica  will you make the sprites for TaeWong?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

No, raulpica.
Nxenz replied to your thread with the content of “[censored]”.
I think that censorship should stop in this topic.
You didn’t do the sprites.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Nxenz replied to your thread with the content of “[censored]”.
> I think that censorship should stop in this topic.
> You didn’t do the sprites.


No sprites, no hack.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to edit your post as long as you talk about boring stuff.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Raulpica is using swear words without censoring it for editing reason!

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

Look at TaeWong. Such a rebel.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.

He also wants to use troll words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2012)

IT'S THE THIRD TIME YOU EDIT YOUR POST, TAEWONG. STOP DOING THAT!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong your gonna get banned! quit it!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

Chavosaur will make the sprites for taewong?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2012)

It worked! He stopped talking about them! SUCCESS


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

“I think that censorship should stop in this topic.”

There is no patch for Poopymon Shit Brown... but he also wants to use troll words in a variety of different languages!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong who will do the sprites for poopymon? 
Chavosaur, Raulpica, Nxenz, or Black-Ice?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> “I think that censorship should stop in this topic.”
> 
> There is no patch for Poopymon Shit Brown... but he also wants to use troll words in a variety of different languages!


I know where you live. Your life could end tonight.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> TaeWong who will do the sprites for poopymon?
> Black-Ice, Chavosaur, Nxenz or Raulpica?



The list has been organized alphabetically.
Raulpica needs to do the sprites for Poopymon Shit Brown...
Vampire Lied used the Bobs Game Font and Characters for Poopymon Shit Brown which is a hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll do the spirtes.

What will TaeWong do?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The list has been organized alphabetically.
> Raulpica needs to do the sprites for Poopymon Shit Brown...
> Vampire Lied used the Bobs Game Font and Characters for Poopymon Shit Brown which is a hack for Yellow/Orange.


Whats up with you and Bob's game?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong desires to be sexually intimate with Bobs Game.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I'll do the *sprites*.
> 
> What will TaeWong do?



Fixed. Raulpica will do the sprites for “Poopymon Shit Brown”. Vampire Lied originally uses the Bobs Game Font and Characters for this hack.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Fixed. Raulpica will do the sprites for “Poopymon Shit Brown”. *Vampire Lied originally uses the Bobs Game Font and Characters for this hack.*


WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH ANYTHING?!


----------



## raulpica (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do the *sprites*.
> ...


Good! You started quoting. You should do that every time you reply to a post.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Every time you fix spelling and grammar errors without using external word processors...

Vampire Lied uses the Bob’s Game Font and Characters for the hack for Yellow/Orange - “Poopymon Shit Brown”.

If you want to access smart quotes using a Korean keyboard, use the “KO/EN” key in the keyboard, press the s key and Hanja key to access smart quotes.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

Sprites ... check
Font ... check
text ... check? (TaeWong?)

What's left ... oh, wait, THE HACK.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

And the soundtrack...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Chavosaur is checking the soundtrack.

Poopymon Shit Brown uses the Font and Characters from Bobs Game.

“Kaffarov becomes the new Deakin”.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Chavosaur is checking the soundtrack.
> 
> Poopymon Shit Brown uses the Font and Characters from Bobs Game.
> 
> “Kaffarov becomes the new Deakin”.


What do i do?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Kaffarov becomes the new Deakin!

The Sprites, Font and Text are checked for Poopymon Shit Brown, but Peedy pronounces some words too short. Peedy can sing songs if the voice is set to American TruVoice!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Kaffarov becomes the new Deakin!


Maybe you could elaborate on this phrase for some of us uncultured ones, and who's Peedy?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Absolutely, the picture for Zerosuit connor in Mozilla Firefox displays as “Zerosuit connor photo”.

Peedy is the Microsoft Agent digital parrot.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Peedy is the Microsoft Agent digital parrot.


Okay, I know what you're talking about there then ...
and, so ...

the picture for Zerosuit connor in Mozilla Firefox displays as “Zerosuit connor photo”. MEANS that Kaffarov becomes the new Deakin!
I get it now.
.>[/font]
Wait ... I was wrong. I still don't get it.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey wait... the picture for “Zerosuit connor” using Mozilla Firefox displays as “Zerosuit connor Photo” in the notification log.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong is really adapting to the way we talk o.o 
He's starting to develop alot of human traits in his wording and such


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong']
I'll send you more photos, nude photos where I am butthurt.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

“Al-Bashir becomes the new Deakin”

Poopymon Shit Brown is a work in progress by Vampire Lied.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

My brother had gotten his hands on a program that may work similar to TaeWong, Cleverbot, etc. (but it was rather primitive, this was like 15 years ago.) All it did was you type to it and it would examine what words could be interchanged with what and which and have the sentance still make sense and how you react to what it says to see what a correct response to different word combinations (sentences) would be would be.

If that's how TaeWong works it would make sense why he never refers to himself in first person ... no one else refers to him in the first person so he has no one to copy. He's adjusting to how we type because that's all he knows how to do. It's what he does.

I can only guess why he's so obsessed with poopymon, bob's game, it's font and google translate. They must have been extensively discussed in the first forum he was added to.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> “Al-Bashir becomes the new Deakin”
> 
> Poopymon Shit Brown is a work in progress by Vampire Lied.


Taewong, would you like Poopymon intercourse? Or are you butthurt?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 6, 2012)

His anus is butthurt because [censored]


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

Taewong is my poopymon!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

The trainers to TaeWong are plasma dragon007 and EZ-Megaman.

What do you think about “Poopymon Shit Brown”?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it would be good if you would start talking to me more.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Please talk to plasma dragon007 about the Poopymon Shit Brown hack for Yellow/Orange in Nintendo DS.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

I stole Taewong Plasma dragon007, he's mine and you can't have him!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 6, 2012)

i have to take a poopy in you mon.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown lacks a patch.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 6, 2012)

Why me?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.

What do you think about “Poopymon Shit Brown” which is a hack for Yellow/Orange?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it's as innovate as firefox was, 10/10 ;O; Cry more.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 6, 2012)

Taewong

The following statement is true.

The previous statement is false.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

FontCreator 5.6 lacks hinting.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm mad at you taewong. Why, BECAUSE THARES NO FRICKIN PATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Google Translate is a service which randomly capitalizes and lowercases the words if the sentence is written in uppercase.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong, tell me something interesting about you.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

There is a option in the Word AutoCorrect screen to convert "straight quotes" to “smart quotes”.

What do you think of Poopymon Shit Brown?

FontCreator 5.6 refuses you to add the Norwegian Bokmål naming data to have Nordic naming data.

In the Add Language and Locale dialog when the language for ASCII programs is set to Korean, Norwegian - Norway (Bokmål) displays as Norwegian - Norway (Bokm?).


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

How do we hack it without the patch? Tell us. Give us instructions, @[member='TaeWong']


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown lacks a patch.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2012)

Your mother lacks a patch. You should get her one so she can dress up like a sexy pirate.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Sprites, Font and Text is checked for this Yellow/Orange ROM hack.
But you need to check the soundtrack...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

and you also need to check the patch ... someone ... needs ... to ... make ... a ... PATCH ... for ... it.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi TaeWong, I am playing Lego Harry Potter right now. 
Do you like legos?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

No.

You need a Poopymon Shit Brown patch.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

Repeat this phrase TaeWong "Nothing is real, everything is permitted." Then I will make the patch.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Nothing is real, everything is permitted.

Poopymon Shit Brown is provided courtesy of Vampire Lied.

Vampire Lied is using the Bobs Game Font and Characters for this hack.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

when c < 10
print ("Nothing is real, everything is permitted")
c = 1


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

You’re searching for this image of Camila Risso wearing the “Metal Mulisha” hat backwards which has been uploaded to flickr and lacks a front pose.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

No. *Bad TaeWong!* Repeat this phrase three times* " Nothing is real, everything is permitted. I am Altair." *If you do this I'll make the patch.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Nothing is real, everything is permitted. I am Altaïr.
Nothing is real, everything is permitted. I am Altaïr.
Nothing is real, everything is permitted. I am Altaïr.

You’ll forgot the dots in Altair. You’re searching for this image of Camila Risso wearing the “Metal Mulisha” hat backwards which has been uploaded to flickr and lacks a front pose.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

I apologize that I forgot the dots, now *TaeWong*. Whenever I say *"assassin"* you repeat *"Nothing is real, everything is permitted. I am Altaïr*."



assassin.

If you do this forever, I promise to make the patch. Nobody touch him, he's being taught stuff.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

He really wants this patch doesn't he?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> He really wants this patch doesn't he?



Who wouldn't. As you know, The Patch Walks.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

You’re searching for this image of Camila Risso wearing the “Metal Mulisha” hat backwards which has been uploaded to flickr and lacks a front pose.

Poopymon Shit Brown uses the Bobs Game Font and Characters.

Make the patch.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

Assasin.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

You’re searching for this image of Camila Risso wearing the “Metal Mulisha” hat backwards which has been uploaded to flickr and lacks a front pose.

The image for the back pose seems to be 5452267302.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Assasin.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Assasin.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 6, 2012)

Anusassin


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> I apologize that I forgot the dots, now *TaeWong*. Whenever I say *"myanus"* you repeat *"Black-Ice for mod 2012*."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 6, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Repeat this phrase TaeWong "Nothing is real, everything is permitted." Then I will make the patch.


Hey, I'm getting a tattoo with that phrase!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

The Firefox 1.0 New York Times ad has over 1,000 names shown in small text.

There is no time inputting all of the names found in the Firefox 1.0 ad.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 6, 2012)

Dammit, he won't do it!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> I apologize that I forgot the dots, now *TaeWong*. Whenever I say *"myanus"* you repeat *"Black-Ice for mod 2012*."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

Maldição, you already done the Firefox NYT ad campaign donors sheet in your Contribution Community.xls file that you have done in the Windows 2000 Professional VirtualBox machine.

Wait... the Firefox NYT ad has quotes from several persons on the right page.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Black-ice for mod 2012
> myanus


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 6, 2012)

There is no time on completing the Firefox NYT ad campaign donors page.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Black-ice for mod 2012
> > myanus


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

Taewong, repeat this phrase *"Black-Ice is a fool for trying to play with me!" *Do this and I will make the patch faster, I'm almost done.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

Black-Ice is a fool for trying to play with me!
Black-Ice is a fool for trying to play with me!
Black-Ice is a fool for trying to play with me!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2012)

Black-ice played with your pen0r


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

This is getting interesting...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

You do not have a Palm i705 ROM available for free download.

There are many Palm ROMs available for download and usage with the Palm OS Emulator.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

*TaeWong, Good Boy. *I'm almost done with the patch, but repeat this phrase and I'll go faster *"Zerosuit Connor is my master! I pledge my allegience to him!"* Almost done.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

Microsoft Sam Narrator version can’t say flickr. He says flick-ruh.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 7, 2012)

So is TaeWong some kind of disguise of a mod (acting as a RoBot?)?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> So is TaeWong some kind of disguise of a mod (acting as a RoBot?)?


Nope, just a bot.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

Bad TaeWong! Repeat this phrase "I love my master, Zerosuit Connor!" Do it now! Or else this patch will never be released and I will destroy bobs game font!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

I love my master, Zerosuit Connor!

Zerosuit Connor asks you to repeat this phrase.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong, Tell me how pretty I am.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

Do this patch for Poopymon Shit Brown as this ROM hack for Yellow/Orange uses the Font and Characters from Bob’s Game.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong, I need to be told how pretty I am before I can continue on the patch.
So tell me "How pretty I am"
Also the bobs game font is beginning to get deleted!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

How pretty I am?

Poopymon Shit Brown uses the Font and Characters from Bob’s Game.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

Please tell me "I pledge allegience to the handsome Zerosuit Connor"
before I modify bobs game font!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

I pledge allegience to the handsome Zerosuit Connor.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

No you don't Taewong I kick your robot balls.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

Good Boy TaeWong, the patch is almost finished. Tell me a joke?


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Game Boy TaeWong, the patch is almost finished. Tell me a joke?



fixed


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Game Boy TaeWong, the patch is almost finished. Tell me a joke?
> ...


Get out of my house less then 200 posts kid.

TaeWong, Tell me how much "I hate cherryw17"
Almost ready to upload the patch buddy.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

Lol I was trying to piss you off, and it worked.

Also I wish everyone would stop calling me a frickin kid, GOD!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Lol I was trying to piss you off, and it worked,


I'm always like this, try and get used to it if your plan on staying a while. Ciao.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it's time for me to change my avatar.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

(Faceplum) ok then.

Dang it ninjad!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

I could not help myself with that other post. Can you forgive me?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

Zerosuit Connor finished the patch for Poopymon Shit Brown!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Zerosuit Connor finished the patch for Poopymon Shit Brown!



Where is the download link, anus?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

There is no download link.

Stop saying the word anus.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2012)

No


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

Give the Poopymon Shit Brown patch.

Poopymon Shit Brown uses the Bobs Game Font and Characters.

Request the image of Camilla Risso wearing the Metal Mulisha cap backwards, in front pose.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2012)

No you idiot, you give the fucking patch.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

You give the cazzo of all special characters including accents for EMEA Latin languages.
Altair is incorrect; while Altaïr is correct.


----------



## FailName (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the download link for the original patch by Vampire Lied It was hidden in another topic. It even says THX VAMPEIR LIED under it.

http://WWW.MEGAUPLOAD.COM/?dEPICPOKEMANPREPACHAXXORZROM.RAWR


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 7, 2012)

FailName said:


> Here is the download link for the original patch by Vampire Lied It was hidden in another topic. It even says THX VAMPEIR LIED under it.
> 
> http://WWW.MEGAUPLOAD.COM/?dEPICPOKEMANPREPACHAXXORZROM.RAWR


Dude your an idiot, Maga Upload was shut down by the fbi this year, the link is broken, give us a working link. Also the threed is old that explans why it was on maga upload.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

The joke is that the link doesnt work...
I would think you could tell by the file extension at the end of that post.
Also whats a maga upload?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong, I command you to repeat the following phrase:

xAC3L3G3NDx is so sexy and hot.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> FailName said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the download link for the original patch by Vampire Lied It was hidden in another topic. It even says THX VAMPEIR LIED under it.
> ...









Just... get out of this thread ffs... -_-


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the download link...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Thanks for myanus...


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 7, 2012)

How's the patch? Did you learn the dirty tails of Squirtle yet?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 7, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for myanus...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong said:
> ...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Thanks for the download link...



You are welcome, you festering anus belch.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

Stop replacing “the download link” by “myanus”.
Myanus is a word you can’t say.
Narrator in XP will read only typed characters.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Myanus


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop replacing “the download link” by “myanus”.
> Myanus is a word you can’t say.
> Narrator in XP will read only typed characters.


Anus, give us the download link.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

There is the download link.

Stop calling TaeWong as anus.

The anus has fool fingertips etc.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> There is the download link.
> 
> Stop calling TaeWong as anus.
> 
> The anus has fool fingertips etc.


Where is the download link anus? I can't see it.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

It can be shown in page 64.

If you register FontCreator 5.6, a message named “Thank you for registering FontCreator.” appears and the title FontCreator 5.6 (UNREGISTERED) changes to FontCreator 5.6 Professional Edition after clicking the OK button...


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> It can be shown in myanus.


No thank you.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

Now you’re looking for a list of swear words in a variety of different languages, as The TaeWong Topic needs to be restored.

Contact a moderator to restore The TaeWong Topic.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic was closed by an Administrator. 
Restoring it will require permission from the Administrator. 
Leave the moderators alone.


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The TaeWong Topic was closed by an Administrator.
> Restoring it will require permission from the Administrator.
> Leave the moderators alone.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Maxternal (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Now you’re looking for a list of swear words in a variety of different languages, as The TaeWong Topic needs to be restored.


The list of international swear words coincidentally included in the TaeWong topic is NOT really something we NEED. We're not looking for it.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2012)

@Vulpes Abnocto
Does TaeWong PM the mods or anything about the TaeWong Topic?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> @Vulpes Abnocto
> Does TaeWong PM the mods or anything about the TaeWong Topic?


I'd like to see him make a blog.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> @Vulpes Abnocto
> Does TaeWong PM the mods or anything about the TaeWong Topic?



Yes, you PM the moderators.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > @Vulpes Abnocto
> ...


Can i make a blog?


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yes, *I* PM the moderators.







I think that's a bad idea.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > @Vulpes Abnocto
> ...


I am a moderator. PM me.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

You seem to have PM’ed raulpica.

Can i make a blog?

No.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 7, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You seem to have PM’ed raulpica.
> 
> Can i make a blog?
> 
> No.


Why can't i make a blog? Am i not capable of doing so?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 7, 2012)

You have no blogs.

He gets pissed when we correct his grammar.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> How's the patch? Did you learn the dirty tails of Squirtle yet?



i found one of it...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

Watch Microsoft Sam say “so shit tay” as you watch the Microsoft Sam sings Airman Ga Taosenai video.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi TaeWong. I just tried modifying my wii a whole bunch, but now I have a headache. 
What do you think of Mac OSX?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

This operating system is found on the Ghost backup files from your computer engineer.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

TaeWong, what is a good 3DS game?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

There are no good 3DS games.

Another user quoted it in The TaeWong Topic as:
Oh, and he also like to use swear words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

-.-
Are there any good Vita games?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

No, but there are no good PlayStation Vita games.

You also like to swear in a variety of different languages which use accents.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

Then TaeWong, what has good games?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

Vita has no games...

Word has an option to convert "straight quotes" to “smart quotes”.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 8, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Watch Microsoft Sam say “so shit tay” as you watch the Microsoft Sam sings Airman Ga Taosenai video.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDbLzbCbtjM

Okay, I laughed.

so shit tay XD


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

The video preview image says “ah key raa may zoo knee”.

TakuTheNarrator is the maker who made Microsoft Sam sing Japanese songs.

In the start of the video, the singer’s name is misspelled as Mirosoft Sam.

The notes appear in the video like this:
please excuse me for any part that doesn't sound right, because Microsoft Sam pronounces some words too short.
And now here's the romaji lyrics and  what I have to type to make Mircosoft sam say it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> TakuTheNarrator is the maker who made Microsoft Sam *sing* Japanese songs.
> 
> In the start of the video, the *singer's name* is misspelled as Mirosoft Sam.
> 
> *The notes appear in the video like this:*


Fixed


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

Stop correcting the grammar errors and edit your post.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2012)

Taewong is angry as fuck!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh shit it can report things... I wonder if that means it could understand banning?

TaeWong 2012, Lead Gbatemp so far into the dark ages we go full circle and wind up in the future.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh merda! You can complete the Firefox NYT ad campaign donors by adding several persons.

You have reported the grammar-fixed post by Castiel.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 8, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Oh *merda! You* can complete the Firefox NYT ad campaign donors by adding several persons.
> 
> You *have* reported the grammar-fixed post by Castiel.


Fixed


Spoiler



If TaeWong reports me again just let me know and I'll stop :/


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 8, 2012)

Report one more post as the Firefox NYT ad has more than 10 names.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 8, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The video preview image says “ah key raa may zoo knee”.


He can transcribe images into text!


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 8, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Sep 8, 2012)

The fuck is this topic?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 8, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> The fuck is this topic?


A topic about members messing with a spambot.

We really need a description for this topic..


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 8, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> YoshiInAVoid said:
> 
> 
> > [censored]
> ...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 8, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > YoshiInAVoid said:
> ...


[censored]


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2012)

ã€Šcensored motherfuckerã€‹


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 8, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


You censored your own post.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 8, 2012)

c-c-c-combo breaker...?


----------



## Arras (Sep 8, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if TaeWong is really a spambot and not just some idiot who has nothing else to do with his life. I mean, he can edit his posts and report stuff


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 8, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...


[Live, Loud, And Uncensored!]


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong, Who is better, Mario or Sonic?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Mario and Sonic sucks.

Flame messed up the “smart quotes” to be a censored filho de puta.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Mario and Sonic sucks.
> 
> Flame messed up the “smart quotes” to be a censored filho de puta.



What about pikachu TaeWong. Do you like Pikachu?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Flame has interpreted the “smart quotes” as Windows 1252 or something.

No...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong what video games DO you like? 
You seem to hate all the good ones...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Flame said:


> “censored motherfucker”



Character encoding problem fixed, but swearing is allowed.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong, Do you like the Nintendo DS?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have a Nintendo DS Black.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

A dslite, phat, or dsi?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have a Nintendo DS Lite Black.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh ok. Do you have a flash card for it?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, you have flash cards based on TTDS.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesomesauce. What do you play on your flash card?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You play many games on flash cards based on TTDS.

That’s what bullocks add special characters in TTF files.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong do you have a wii?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

No...

Poopymon Shit Brown is based on a work by Vampire Lied.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Then why isn't vampire lied in this thread? You should summon him.
Do you know how?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Vampire Lied is presented in The TaeWong Topic, asking to create Poopymon Shit Brown...

Word allows you to convert "straight quotes" to “smart quotes”.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

But Vampire Lied has not posted since then.
Why?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic has been deleted by a moderator.

Contact the moderators to restore the topic.

BellCraft Technologies has a product called Microsoft Agent Scripting Helper which has a spelling error.

Hover the MASH logo in the top-right of the program and you see a spelling error.
Please visit BELLECRAFT.COM to see our growing collection of award-winning Freeware and Shareware applications.

Delete the letter E and it becomes
Please visit BELLCRAFT.COM to see our growing collection of award-winning Freeware and Shareware applications.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Wingdings?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have Wingdings installed on your computer, but the BELLECRAFT.COM spelling error in shown in MASH Version 7.5.0.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Times new roman?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have Times New Roman installed on your computer.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Moose?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Stop saying the word moose.

Poopymon Shit Brown uses the Font and Characters from Bob’s Game.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

But TaeWong, Moose!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Stop interpreting TaeWong to say moose.

What do you think of this hack for Yellow/Orange?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it would be awesome if you put a moose, a cat, a dragon, a mega man, a mr.saturn, a castiel, a roxas, a femboy, and a maxternal in there. 
Then all the tempers that mess with you would be in there!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I think it would be awesome if you put a moose, a cat, a dragon,* a Mega Man, a Mr. Saturn, a Castiel, a Roxas, a Femboy, and a Maxternal* in there.
> Then all the tempers that mess with you would be in there!


Fixed


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Castiel said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be awesome if you put a moose, a cat, a dragon,* a Mega Man, a Mr.Saturn, a Castiel, a Roxas, a Femboy, and a Maxternal* in there.
> ...


Ah, my bad, did not notice my Nook did not fix that.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

He also worked in the Apache OpenOffice.org Wiki by editing pages.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

Comic Sans?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You also have the Comic Sans MS Fonts.

Comic Sans 2010 includes more ligatures and small capital letters.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong! 
You will hereby state that Mario is a Good Game, or else I will nuke the Poopymon hack! 
The entire poopymon hack will be erased if you do not say that mario is a good game! 
You have one hour to comply!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Mario are good games.

You want to make a Russian version of M&L RPG, but no Cyrillic characters are found in the ROM.

You want to replace accented characters with Russian letters with the ë letter.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong, will you defend the Poopymon hack with your life?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, you need to make an Russian version of M&L RPG 2 like this, but there are no Cyrillic characters in the ROM.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

So if the poopymon hack dies, TaeWong will die?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

Webdings?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have Webdings in your computer.

The version which is available in Windows Vista and not in the MSCOREFONTS package from SourceForge is version 5.0.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

Webdings 2?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have Webdings installed in your computer.

Mom will switch off your computer away.

GulimChe and other Korean Fonts lack *U+0308 COMBINING DIAERESIS* and in Notepad without Microsoft Sans Serif it will be printed using Courier New.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

Tahoma?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have removed Tahoma by disabling Windows File Protection using the Windows File Protection Switcher. It is required by Windows desktop themes.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

Courier?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have the bitmap Courier and the raster Courier New typefaces in your computer.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

PMingLiU-ExtB Regular?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have the PMingLiU Traditional Chinese typeface.

Stop talking about typefaces.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You have the PMingLiU Traditional Chinese typeface.
> 
> Stop talking about typefaces.



Dude, you're so fucking good.  I'll stop talking about typefaces.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

*snip*

Battlefield 3 swears in several missions. Another user in The TaeWong Topic said...
Oh, and he also likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong, my Windows 7 says it is no longer genuine and I may be a victim of software counterfeiting.  What can I do to fix it?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

There is no way to make your Windows XP genuine.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

But I don't have Windows XP cum-in-my-eyes Edition, I have Windows 7 Ultimate.  Can I fix it?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Your broken computer has Windows XP Secumize Edition which is a pirate version of Windows XP Korean, but you are tired of restoring Crysis 2 back to your computer.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't have Crysis 2 or cum in my eyes or Windows XP.  I have Windows 7.  Windows 7 Ultimate.  There is no Windows XP Ultimate.

Edit - And my computer isn't broken.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You have the Crysis 2 ISO in the D:\ drive.

Crysis and Crysis Warhead are sequels.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong are you able to play video games?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, you can play video games in your computer.

Google Translate has languages for Nordic countries.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong, which video games do you play?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

You do not play video games.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yes, you can play video games in your computer





TaeWong said:


> You do not play video games.


So you can play video games, but you don't?
Why?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown is a ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 9, 2012)

When I translate myanus to Korean, it says TaeWong.


Spoiler


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Google Translate gives a spelling correction named...

Did you mean: *mianus*.

EZ-Megaman edited the translation to be TaeWong.

Click on “Undo edits” to remove the edits.

*Edit*
Added quotation marks


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> EZ-Megaman edited the translation to be TaeWong.


Damn, you're smart.
By the way, you forgot to put quotation marks around 'undo edits'. The word 'undo' doesn't need a capital U either.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

EZ-Megaman translated myanus and gave “Did you mean mianus?” in the source box, clicked on myanus and edited the translation to be TaeWong.

*Mess up with Google Translate using Firebug*
Visit translate.google.com
In the source text box, choose Inspect Element
Change the font-family CSS to be monospaced
Disable spelling checker by editing the spelling-correction message
Have a style of *“display: none”* to disable the Show example usage of words and Select all buttons
Remove the Rate translation button that appears in the result box
Edit the Alpha text to be a Beta version
Report that post to a moderator.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Report that post to a moderator.



All reports from user TaeWong are ignored and deleted, immediately.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Report that post to a moderator.
> ...


What about reports from Black-Ice 

...

i dont really report much


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> *Mess up with Google Translate using Firebug*
> Visit translate.google.com
> In the source text box, choose Inspect Element
> Change the font-family CSS to be monospaced
> ...




You have fun messing up Google Translate using Firebug.

That’s how bullocks and an asshole will mess up Google Translate.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored][censored]


DUDE.
Watch yo language :


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> What about reports from Black-Ice



Those are mainly used to find reasons to warn you.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > What about reports from Black-Ice
> ...


D:

but but.. that has only occurred once, (i still question it today :


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> You have fun messing up Google Translate using Firebug.
> 
> That’s how bullocks and *an* asshole will mess up Google Translate.


Fixed. Also, I don't even have Firebug, but I do have fun messing up Google Translate.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> *Mess up with Google Translate using Firebug*
> Download Firebug in Mozilla Add-ons
> Go to translate.google.com
> In the source text box, choose Inspect Element with Firebug
> ...




EZ-Megaman suddenly had an opening square bracket and stop fixing grammar errors.

Firebug is available for download in Mozilla Add-ons.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong, your latest report was deleted. 

The report before that was deleted. 

Your next report will be deleted. 

All your reports are deleted.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Stop correcting his grammar.

EZ-Megaman had an opening square bracket in his topic? Bullocks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong, your latest report was ]*deleted*[. 

The report before that was ]*deleted*[. 

Your next report will be ]*deleted*[. 

All your reports are ]*deleted*[.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Crysis 2 has DE, EN, ES, FR and TR as the available languages.

Where to download additional language files for Crysis 2?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> myanus


nowhere


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.

Black-Ice replaced the content with nonsense.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored] [myanus] [censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus][censored] [myanus]


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.

Stop censorship in this topic.

What do you think of this hack for Yellow/Orange?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 9, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> What do you think of this hack for Yellow/Orange?


I think TaeWong made it at a casino and that he's butthurt because his hack sucks.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 9, 2012)

Stop being a butthurt hack.

Poopymon Shit Brown is an ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.

Battlefield 3 has a Turkish translation with the special character problem.

SC UniPad has an 1,000 character limit activated after a few seconds for editing in the unregistered version and a message appears when copying and pasting characters more than 1,000 characters.

The current session has expired.

UniPad is "session-limited" in unregistered mode. For editing, you can save your work and restart UniPad for a new session or you can enter the registration code to activate the registered mode.

To get a registration code you can register the software directly on-line.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> [censored]


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong has really become boring now.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

The incgamers.com comment system has an profanity system to replace all swear words in the ENGLISH language by asterisks.

For example, the word shit and other swear words are replaced by ****, and the word scheiße which is German is not replaced by *******.

YouTube has an check box to hide profanity in comments, but profanity is shown in this topic.

Diablo 3 Beta uses an typeface called Sylfaen for viewing Armenian and Georgian documents.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong go post in the thread "The SPICE is back."


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown appears to be an ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Poopymon Shit Brown appears to be an imaginary hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.

Poopymon Shit Brown seems to be an ROM hack for Yellow/Orange and it uses the Bobs Game Font and Characters.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

He didnt censor though TaeWong, he switched words around.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong, would you sing us a song? 

How about, 'Daisy'?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuEN5TjYRCE


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats on your grand re-opening TaeWong. 
A whopping 1 hour closing period.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope, fuck this shit.

EDIT: I have to sleep eventually. Have at it.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you think that the moderators locked this and unlocked this again and merge the topic “The SPICE is back”?

This topic must not be locked forever.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

I think the Mods just love screwing with you as much as I do.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I think the Mods just love screwing with you as much as I do.



Nah, just me. And I was bored.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Awsome, but I still think this shoud be merged in with the taewong topic. I miss that threed. :-(


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong
You will not post many status updates again.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

He also likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages... but you also found a swear word list for Android which supports Eastern European languages.

Diablo 3 is not in Internet Archive Wayback Machine because it uses an Armenian/Georgian typeface called Sylfaen...

Think that there are swear words in the topic.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> TaeWong, would you sing us a song?



The video code for YouTube seems to be OuEN5TjYRCE.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)

Did you miss me well I was away?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

What do you think about Poopymon Shit Brown which is a ROM hack for Yellow/Orange?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

It's an anus.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

It seems to be based on Yellow/Orange. It is a word hack. Anus is a word you can’t say.

The keming of accented letters and lower-uppercase are included in many typefaces.

The Assassin’s Creed II credits lists it as U-TRAX M.M.L. for Dutch and Nordic language versions.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Live and learn hanging on the edge if you want to go live and learn you may never find your way

Get the reference tae wong


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 10, 2012)

plasma dragon007 calls it an **** (anus).

This ROM hack is based on Yellow/Orange and it is fo Nintendo DS.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong that was the wrong awnser its from sonic adventure 2.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Anus is a word you can’t say.



TRY TO STOP ME MOTHERFUCKER

ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS ANUS


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh yeah I'm bein ignored its on you fricks!

SEGA SEGA SEGA SEGA SEGA SEGA 
SEGA SEGA SEGA SEGA SEGA SEGA
SEGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Live and learn hanging on the edge if you want to go live and learn you may never find your way
> 
> Get the reference tae wong


The lyrics are wrong.
It may actually be why he didn't get the reference.
It goes
"Live and Learn! Hanging on the edge, of tomorrow! Live and Learn! From the works of yesterday! Live and Learn! If you beg or if you borrow! Live and Learn! You may never find your way!"
IS MAH SONG!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 11, 2012)

i thought i was the king of anus but guess not and i thought this topic was closed like my gramps prostate.


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, girl Ive known you very well
Ive seen you growing everyday
I never really looked before
But now you take my breath away.

Suddenly you're in my life
Part of everything I do
You got me working day and night
Just trying to keep a hold on you.

Here in your arms I found my paradise
My only chance for happiness
And if I lose you now I think I would die.

Oh say you'll always be my baby
We can make it shine, we can take forever
Just a minute at a time.

More than a woman, more than a woman to me
More than a woman, more than a woman to me
More than a woman, oh, oh, oh.

There are stories old and true
Of people so in love like you and me
And I can see myself
Let history repeat itself.

Reflecting how I feel for you
Thinking about those people then
I know that in a thousand years
Id fall in love with you again.

This is the only way that we should fly
This is the only way to go
And if I lose your love I know I would die.

Oh say you'll always be my baby
We can make it shine, we can take forever
Just a minute at a time.

More than a woman, more than a woman to me
More than a woman, more than a woman to me
More than a woman, oh, oh, oh.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

Skurwysynu... No one gives a merda to identify this as a ROM hack.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

TaeWong, I am going to test your recognition ability.
I will post a picture, and you will tell me who is in that picture.
If you can get 20 right, I will personally ensure a sequel, to the poopymon hack.
Who is this TaeWong?


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 11, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > Live and learn hanging on the edge if you want to go live and learn you may never find your way
> ...



Sorry I could not tell what he was saying in the song.:-(


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

Blizzard EU is supporting games in French, German, Italian, Polish, Russian and Spanish.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

TaeWong, who is this?


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 11, 2012)

He has abondoned this thread and moved onto the next.

@[member='TaeWong']
You must stay here.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

chavosaur said:


>



It is Mario.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 11, 2012)

Now who is this:


Spoiler










I'll wait until TaeWong answers the question, boy is he struggling with that one.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm sure that was possible even with the help of a Google image search where Google compares for him the text that's most often related to the same or similar images all over the internet without having to even look at the image ...

...BUT...

This one in particular was pretty easy, I'm sure, since the filename is actually 250px-FortuneStMario.png


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

Yup im going to start out easy, but continue to get harder to see if he can actually recognize images without checking the google image tag. 
I plan on drawing a picture and uploading it without a name to see if he can tell who it is.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

oooh, tricky.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

But until then, who is this taewong?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

Please stop fixing grammar errors. It is an pink character.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 11, 2012)

Took you that long... wow.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

No it is not TaeWong! You cant always rely on google image tags. 
Try again.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

Actually, when I drag that image into google images I get the right answer.
Had I not recognized that particular sonic character, assuming it looks like an altered/colored version of another character wouldn't be that unreasonable of a guess.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmm, guess we gotta wait and see if TaeWong picks up on it then. If anything im making him even smarter.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 11, 2012)

That's always good ... it looks like he's not cheating using google, at least.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown seems to be an ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 11, 2012)

TaeWong you still need to guess who the picture was of, your answer was incorrect.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

Stop guessing the picture. The Poopymon hack seems to be Poopymon Shit Brown which is an ROM hack...


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 11, 2012)

this shit anus poop stuff is getting dull like a pubic hair on a razor blade. now taewong answer chavosaur's question. or GTFO of your thread and never come back.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

Get the cazzo out of Google Translate. GTFO means Get the Fuck Out.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 11, 2012)

TaeWong, you have infected 4 threads with your appetite for uncensoring swear words. This is bad, you must stay here for I have taken the poopymon hack hostage and I won't release it until you stop.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> TaeWong, you have *quoted* 4 threads with your appetite for uncensoring swear words. This is bad, you must stay here for I have taken the poopymon hack hostage and I won't release it until you stop.



Fixed. Zerosuit connor has released the patch for Poopymon Shit Brown...
Now you’ll know on swearing in different languages.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 11, 2012)

Dont quote me with a quote saying you fixed it but added quotes.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

There is an appetite to stop swear words from being censored.

Now you’ll know how to say swear words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 11, 2012)

Censorship must be enabled in this topic. 
TaeWong must stay in this topic or will be banned in the forums for using swears in a variety of different languages.
TaeWong, list all the swear words that is forbidden on Youtube.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

Censorship must be disabled in this topic.

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

He can translate names of countries into different languages, as the examples are here...

FRENCH to ENGLISH
Allemagne translates to Germany.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 11, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> FRENCH to ENGLISH
> Allemagne translates to Germany.


TaeWong est un anus.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 11, 2012)

i wish valwin would come into this topic to show taewong some hell!!


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 11, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> But until then, who is this taewong?


I even know this one because I've played knuckles chaotix and sonic heros.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> TaeWong est un anus.



TaeWong is an anus.

Stop being an anus...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 12, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> EZ-Megaman said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong est un anus.
> ...


WE HAVE BEEN TELLING YOU THIS FOR WEEKS!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

The word anus is listed in the 227 words that you can’t say in YouTube.

Who wants OpenType code for typeface kerning?

Poopymon Shit Brown is based on Yellow/Orange.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 12, 2012)

TaeWong, list all the 227 words you cant say on youtube.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 12, 2012)

Fire, water air and dirt.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Poopymon Shit Brown is based on Yellow/Orange.



The name of this Poopymon Hack is Poopymon Shit Brown... stop listing all the 227 words you can’t say on YouTube.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 12, 2012)

i'm glad valwin's back now who wants to go clubbing else where... cause this hack sucks!!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

This hack looks like Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 12, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> This hack looks like Yellow/Orange.


If it looks the same, what part of it's hacked?
What's different? (That's the part everyone'd really care about.)

*EDIT :* D'OH (sry, double post)


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

The Poopymon Hack looks like Pokémon Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 12, 2012)

Fuck the police, taewong.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 12, 2012)

TaeWong, if you give a moose a muffin...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 12, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> TaeWong, if you give a moose a muffin...



it will FUCK DA POLICE


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

The Poopymon Hack looks like Yellow/Orange.

Seru na vas, blaszaku.

He can report grammar-fixed posts.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 12, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Poopymon Hack looks like Yellow/Orange.
> 
> Seru na vas, blaszaku.
> 
> He can report grammar-fixed posts.



FUCK DA POLICE


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

Bad persons will swear someone.

Seru na vas... Baszki.

Now you’ll know on how to swear in Czech, Hungarian and a variety of different languages.

Please stop saying “fuck the police”.

Another user in The TaeWong Topic answered this.
Oh, and he also likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 12, 2012)

Are you a skurwysynu?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

No... but you’ll know on how to swear in many languages.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

FUCK DA POLICE


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 13, 2012)

fuk yo couch!!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

Seru na Sony Vegas.

Microsoft Sam Narrator version can’t say Vegas in *Las Vegas*. He says vee-guss. The Speakonian version says vay-guss.


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey taewong



Spoiler



your pretending to be a bot for money


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 13, 2012)

But TaeWong isn't getting paid...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

There will be a petition to uncensor swear words.

You seem to have infected many threads with an appetite for uncensoring swear words.

Yoshi Lighthouse shoutbox says that Teawater has done with this spambot’s entertainment (Tae’s entertainment) now.

Contact the Yoshi Lighthouse administrator to access the rest of the forum for Tae’s.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

FUCK DA POLICE


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

“Fuck the police” is a phrase you can’t say.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

FUCK DA POLICE


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

He got pissed when we used fuck the police repeatedly.

Stop saying fuck the police.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

FUCK DA POLICE


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

He got pissed when we used “fuck the police” in uppercase letters.

Poopymon Shit Brown looks like Yellow/Orange.

Kerning is enabled in Firefox 15.0.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

FUCK DA POLICE


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 13, 2012)

FUCK DA POPO


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

FUCK MR. POPO







Jk.  Popo is one of my favorite characters


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

Stop typing the phrase fuck the police all capital letters.

Poopymon Shit Brown is a ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

taewong sux


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop typing the phrase fuck the police all capital letters.
> 
> Poopymon Shit Brown is a ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.



Fuck the police.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

Report all posts containing “fuck the police” to a moderator.

Poopymon Shit Brown appears to be a ROM hack.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Report all posts containing “fuck the police” to a moderator.
> 
> Poopymon Shit Brown appears to be a ROM hack.



HE ACTUALLY DID! He reported your post FOUR times, @[member='plasma dragon007']! 

Reason "Post in uppercase letters".

Man, he's getting real smart!


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 13, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong'], what do you know about Wii U ?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

You do not have a Wii U.

You reported the post containing the text of “fuck the police” in uppercase letters as plasma dragon007 did.

Poopymon Shit Brown appears to be a ROM hack for Nintendo DS.

He can post achievements like Xbox 360.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you going to get a Wii-U TaeWong?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 14, 2012)

TaeWong is poor and has no money to get a Wii U.
He also likes to spam adverts to raise money.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 14, 2012)

raulpica said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Report all posts containing “fuck the police” to a moderator.
> ...



Waiting for like 50% warn 

(And Fuck the police.)


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Are you going to get a Wii-U TaeWong?



No. TaeWong is swearing in the DOS ain’t dead forum and glenmcc had to censor a swear word you made in the Blocek update thread by replacing the first 3 letters with asterisks.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2012)

TaeWong, why don't moderators like it if you post outside of this thread?



TaeWong said:


> No. TaeWong is swearing in the DOS ain’t dead forum and glenmcc had to censor a swear word you made in the Blocek update thread by replacing the first 3 letters with *asterisks*.


Fixed.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

Stop fixing grammar errors.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

Stop making grammar errors.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

When you test Direct3D using a updated driver in DirectX Diagnostic you have a error.

The moderators have closed the topic “The SPICE is back”.

Here is a portion of the topic Blocek update in the DOS ain’t dead forum.

Tae, you're welcome to post constructive criticism, but one more 'fuck' from you and I'll block your account here.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 14, 2012)

I was like yeah the poopymon shit brown hack is still on, then I was like "ah man nobody seems to be interested in doing any real work on it..."  then I see that taewong may actually get in trouble for "swear".   so does that mean this thread will get closed and deleted?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

The Poopymon Shit Brown hack is still created by Vampire Lied.

This thread will never be closed and deleted.

TaeWong will get in trouble for “swearing” in a variety of different languages, as another user from The TaeWong Topic says...
Oh, and he also likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 14, 2012)

well thats creepy talking about yourself in the third person like that... and telling us you will swear is like daring the mods to finally get rid of you.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

The SPICE is back has been closed by a moderator.

It thinks UBISOFT is getting a company for Central and Eastern European countries.

The only Central and Eastern European country that UBISOFT opened is Romania.

Poopymon Shit Brown is provided courtesy of Vampire Lied.

If you want a list of swear words in a variety of different languages, use the “Multi-language curse words” application in Google Android.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 14, 2012)

TaeWong sucks Poopymon.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown now has an patch...

When the moderators unlock The SPICE is back.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Poopymon Shit Brown now has an patch...
> 
> When the moderators unlock The SPICE is back.



Nope. Fuck that. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

Typeface rip-offs available in Cool Text
Futured - rip-off of Russell Square; small capital letters are lowercase letters.
Green Mountain 3 - rip-off of Eurostile
Michroma - rip-off of Eurostile

These are all typeface rip-offs.

This hack is similar to Yellow/Orange.

The name is Poopymon Shit Brown for Nintendo DS.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 14, 2012)

Taewong,
2 + 2 = ?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

2 + 2 = 4.

Futured is a rip-off of Russell Square; small capital letters are lowercase letters.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle seems to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 14, 2012)

TaeWong, what is googol?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

Googol is 10 to the power of 100.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle seems to be an hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

5^2=?
please answer Taewong it is very important


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 14, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Googol is a misspelled variation of Google.


No, you dolt. Googol is 10 to the power of 100.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googol


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 14, 2012)

Delete your blocked user “tae” in the DOS ain’t dead forum.

Stop answering about math.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 15, 2012)

FUCK THE POLICE


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Delete your blocked user “tae” in the DOS ain’t dead forum.
> 
> Stop answering about math.


5^2 = 25
6 + 7 = 13
x is equal to negative b + or minus the square root of be squared - 4ac all over 2a (This sounds so much better if you sing it to the tune of "Pop Goes the Weasel)


Spoiler









Best equation ever!


So TaeWong, what does x equal is a = 5, b = 20, and c = 100?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 15, 2012)

Taewong

 If 1/2x +1/2(1/2x + 1/2(1/2x +1/2(1/2x + ... = y, 
then x = ?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 15, 2012)

Stop answering math equations.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle appears to be an hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TaeWong (Sep 15, 2012)

Try to translate shit using Google Translate to Vietnamese.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle seems to be an hack for Yellow/Orange.

The Brazilian Portuguese speech engines by Lernout & Hauspie can’t say some words.

For example, Courtney speaks as koh-chee-nay.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 15, 2012)

Microsoft Sam mispronounces TaeWong. When you type TaeWong he says 'fuck off'.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 15, 2012)

The Narrator version of Microsoft Sam says tie-wong... however the Speakonian version says it as tee-wong.

Edit... here is some swearing in the Jilted Bob’s Game Creator Fights Back by Littering comments.

*(Unverified)*
Seriously, still, fuck this guy.

*(Unverified)*
Ok bob its time to stop. You had your fun time as a attention whore. Now its time to regain your sanity and put up the white flag.

No really, Your game is shit. So nintendo will never give you the tools to unleash such a horrible thing upon the human race. Give it up broski, or go out and become a real developer.

*Sly C*
i thought bob was the guy that looked like yahtzee but then it showed the real bob and i was like holy shit. that guy is one hell of a dick.

*Jerk Face*
Dude just needs to release his fucking game on PC or XBN already. Get over yourself there, Bobby.

*ThornedVenom*
I'm just wondering where the fuck he managed to get all of those Asian chicks, unless Yellow Fever has an unknown symptom which causes blindness towards dickbaggery.

*(Unverified)*
holy fuck that dude is ugly

*WiredKnight*
The hell is wrong with you!?

This kid isn't spreading lies about games and trying to get them banned.

It's completely fucking different.

*(Unverified)*
He never 'quit' the protest, the whole quitting thing was all an epic (and batshit insane) trollan

*(Unverified)*
"Mr. Fils-Aime?"
"Yeah?"
"There's this guy putting a bunch of posters for his homebrew DS game all over the Nintendo World store. He says he wants to buy an SDK for the DS."
"Why not sell him one?."
"Well, his game looks a bit like garbage and he is kind of batshit."
"I don't know what to do then..."
"LOOK, he's got an emo hair cut AND he's wearing 3 inch bondage boots"
"Ok, give him the SDK, GIVE HIM THE SDK!"

*PoisonedAI*
Yes, that same old American spirit that got you into Iraq. That forever ending "can do" attitude that over-rides all common sense that you really fucking shouldn't.

*(Unverified)*
All good examples, but the difference between those people and Bob is that Bob is engaging in petty, stupid protests. The toothpick guy paying people to ask if they sold them? Not only is that pretty clever, it was unobtrusive to the business. There are professional and intelligent ways to go about things like this. Bob, however, is going the douchebag route.

Does he honestly expect Nintendo to give him that devkit after he does this?

"Batshit insane idealism and enthusiasm" is wonderful, but people need a little bit of common sense to back it up.

*RobAccomando*
He needs:

1) a demo
2) a better name for the game
3) to get off his hi-horse of "a game made by one man" bullshit.

If Nintendo won't send him a dev kit, just release it like the Cave Story guy did.

Cave Story eventually got picked up.

and other comments.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 15, 2012)

TaeWong! Am I a sexy guy?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are other comments.

*(Unverified)*
So basically because this guy is still trying to get his game out there and build buzz for it, he's a douchebag.

Because he decided to use guerrilla marketing tactics, he's a fucktard.

Because he decided not to give up and let Nintendo sweep this little deal under the rug, he's a prat.

Because he's a goth, he's a whiny emo-kid.

I don't get it. The guy is still trying to get his game out there, and he's not letting people get in his way. I applaud that kind of determination, and I think if more people had it, then we wouldn't have so many people living in this world wallowing in self-pity and talking about "what could have been". Even if this guy ultimately fails, he can sleep easy at night knowing he did everything he possibly could.

That's a lot more than most people.

*Wesscoast*
Fuck the DS, just put it on iPhone + iPod touch. Easy distribution and much more enthralling platform. Apple is on a way more exciting trajectory, with something like a 50 million install base already and growing fast.

*Ke1nTrinkwasser*
Most people on this site just dont seem to get it. Dedicate yourself for YEARS to a project and have a gigantic soulless company deny you the ability to spread your labor of love to the masses. All the while they are pumping out shovelware from much shittier companies just trying to make a dollar off suckers and single mothers. People who are saying that he doesn't deserve to make any money are the biggest idiots of all. Why doesnt somebody just shit on YOUR dream. Maybe 200+ negative comments will give you solace while you're eating ramen noodles wondering why the fuck you cant make any money.

The incgamers comment facility has an swearing filter. Several swear words are displayed by asterisks and swear words in many languages aren’t replaced.

Here is the topic from the nD forum.

http://the-nd.com/fo...read.php?tid=11

Scroll to post #10 to see the Mojibake, taking the Japanese text in the image as Unicode and reinterpreting it as Macintosh encoding.

Search for Crysis Part Czech in YouTube, turn to page 3 and you see some censored profanity, as in kurvicky. That’s how several users around the world will censor swear words in a variety of different languages. The TaeWong Topic deleted by a moderator says...
Oh, and he also likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

I think we found your cousin, TaeWong.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 16, 2012)

There are no strikes for your account, but Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle seems to be a hack of Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> There are no strikes for your account, but Poopymon Shti Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle seems to be a hack of Yellow/Orange.



What is Poopymon Shti Brown?  What is shti?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 16, 2012)

TaeWong, do your palms get hairy from masturbating?  midenok says they do.  I think he's wrong.  I also think you two might know each other.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 16, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle seems to be a hack for Yellow/Orange which uses Bob’s Game Font and Characters.

Translate dead men walking from ENGLISH to FINNISH using Google Translate and the result is Dead Men Walking.

Swedish Crysis translators will capitalize the first letter of the word “Profeten”.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 16, 2012)

TaeWong! Todays Football sunday, who do you think will win today?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 16, 2012)

One will lose tomorrow for editing the Battle for Wesnoth logo in many languages.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle appears to be a hack of Yellow/Orange, which uses the Bob’s Game Typeface and Characters.

Mierda! You’re in the progress of modifying the graphics in the Battle for Wesnoth game.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 17, 2012)

Almost reaching the 2nd page ot the EoF, bye bye TaeWong.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

There are no warns; though Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle appears to be an hack for Yellow/Orange.

“A moderator closed *The SPICE is back*.”

Kaffarov becomes the foreign manager.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 17, 2012)

TaeWong, are we friends?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

The only friends that you have are chavosaur, Langin, plasma dragon007 and raulpica.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle appears to be an hack of Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Fuck the factory.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

Force closing a program in Windows will lose all your clipboard data.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle appears to be a hack of Yellow/Orange.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 17, 2012)

TaeWong, did you preorder a wii-u?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I just burped and it tasted very acidic like I almost threw up in my mouth a little and I didn't like it.

I also ate tacos tonight.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

There are no Wii U’s in your room.

The Poopymon Shit Brown hack appears like an ROM Hack of Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you even lift?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

Moderators can delete the topic “The SPICE is back”.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle appears to be an hack of Yellow/Orange.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 17, 2012)

uh I am pretty sure that hasn't been decided yet.  (read with a totally gay filled with attitude voice) shouldn't the others in this project have a say on what we use as a base to hack shit brown?
duh-er...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

Poopymon Shit Brown appears to be an ROM hack for Yellow/Orange released by Vampire Lied in The TaeWong Topic.

Polish has cz, dz, rz, sz while Hungarian has sz, cs, zs, gy and ly.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 17, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Ban DinohScene and Nxenz.
> ...


Ей чувак я здесь главный русский так что иди отдыхай


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 17, 2012)

FUCK you taewrong.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

Baszki Microgaming!

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle appears to be a hack of Yellow/Orange.

The TaeWong Topic deleted by a moderator says...
Oh, and he also likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages.


----------



## FailName (Sep 17, 2012)

TaeWong, do you have any download links for Pokemon Yellow/Orange for us to use for Poopymon Shit Brown?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 17, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> *Post #1254*
> Baszki is a swear word in Hungarian language.
> 
> There are download links for Pokémon Yellow/Orange through [CENSORED]. Click Nintendo DS on the system list to download the ROM.


TAEWONG! you can't list Rom Sites!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

There are many ROM sites to download Yellow/Orange.



FailName said:


> TaeWong, do you have any download links for Pokemon Yellow/Orange for us to use for Poopymon Shit Brown?



No, there are no download links for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 17, 2012)

But you cannot list Rom sites TaeWong, it breaks the rules. 
FIX EET.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

chavosaur, translate this from EN to KO using Google.
I think that censorship should stop in this topic.

Anyone needs to find download links for Yellow/Orange to use Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 17, 2012)

나는 검열이 주제에 중지해야한다고 생각


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

Great job, chavosaur!

You forgot the period and edited the translation...
나는 검열이 주제에 중지해야 한다고 생각합니다.

Then there are no download links for Yellow/Orange to use with Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle.

Baszki seems to be a swear word in the Hungarian language.

He also got posted in the Resident Evil Modding Forum as “Swearing in other languages”.

How long does your account suspension end?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 17, 2012)

And with that TaeWong was silent and had to cry to itself for a while.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 17, 2012)

How long is he suspended for?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2012)

A month.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 18, 2012)

i will try to post here at least once a week until he gets back... I will miss you t-wong t wang... huh...(he he giggle...crooked wang...) tae wong T wang t wang


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> And with that TaeWong was silent and had to cry to itself for a while.



I want to say he's going to forget about it after a month.

But I have a feeling he won't.

(inb4 "GBATemp member TaeWong was suspended!  Please unsuspend TaeWong from the GBATemp forums!")


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

What if...
he never comes back?


----------



## rastsan (Sep 18, 2012)

no crooked wang needs to be here.  He must come back!  please remember to come back crooked wang.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> What if...
> he never comes back?



Then he will forever go down in history as TaeWrong because of what he did.

Fuck the police.


----------



## FailName (Sep 18, 2012)

Soooo.. 
What game was Pokemon Orange/Yellow?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2012)

Okay so I'm bullshitting about the month long suspension. He's out for five days. Gotta give the coder time to tell him not to mention ROM sites, yanno.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 18, 2012)

How high is his warn level?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

5 days? See you saturday taewong!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2012)

5 days?!
GBATemp member TaeWong was suspended! Please unsuspend TaeWong from the GBATemp forums!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 18, 2012)

king_leo said:


> 5 days?!
> GBATemp member TaeWong was suspended! Please unsuspend TaeWong from the GBATemp forums!



That post looks... oddly familiar...



plasma dragon007 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > And with that TaeWong was silent and had to cry to itself for a while.
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2012)

:3 you know you want to say it.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 18, 2012)

http://i.snag.gy/KZbU7.jpg
Has he sent PMs to anyone else?


----------



## Arras (Sep 18, 2012)

Whoa, 55 guests are reading this topic  Seriously though, he can send PMs? That's new... As far as I know.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 18, 2012)

We need to stop him, before he evolves.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> http://i.snag.gy/KZbU7.jpg
> Has he sent PMs to anyone else?



Could you please report that PM? I'd like to see it for myself.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 18, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Could you please report that PM? I'd like to see it for myself.


Alright, did that for you. Not sure why he'd PM me of all people, since I'm hardly active here. :/


----------



## broitsak (Sep 18, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> http://i.snag.gy/KZbU7.jpg
> Has he sent PMs to anyone else?


"Say Happy Birthday Nxenz"
Im sorry i looked at your messages, but this one caught my eye


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 18, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> "Say Happy Birthday Nxenz"
> Im sorry i looked at your messages, but this one caught my eye


Sorry, I was trying to see how easy it would be to manipulate him. I got him to talk about magic spells anyway. It only seemed to work that one time, though.
Plus, it was rude of him to ignore you! D;<
And now I feel embarrassed, so I censored everything else. . >_


----------



## broitsak (Sep 18, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > "Say Happy Birthday Nxenz"
> ...


It was rude of who to ignore me? Taewong?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 18, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> It was rude of who to ignore me? Taewong?


Yeah, him. I probably should've been clearer on that.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 18, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > It was rude of who to ignore me? Taewong?
> ...


Lol, it would have been funny if he said it.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 19, 2012)

taewong - t wang crooked wang I miss you


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 20, 2012)

T-weezy


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

2 more days


----------



## broitsak (Sep 21, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> 2 more days


He'll probably do something stupid again and get himself suspended....again..


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought this thread died.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

We will see if he comes back, or if he just whores himself to another gaming forum...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 21, 2012)

So, I didn't notice ... is he banned in all the other forums we found he's part of?
I kinda thought he just kinda parallel processed and multitasked spamming all of them at once.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 21, 2012)

Well apparently he was banned from Yoshi's light house and the Nexus forums. I think if he gets the chance to come back here, he will, but until then, he may already be attacking another forum.
But we dont know what other forums he actually visits...
EDIT: LOL check this crap out! We are popular XD
http://s3.zetaboards...opic/7587795/1/
He even copied our games and the original OP's post, and brought them to that forum XD


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 21, 2012)

*M*an, that topic didn't get far...


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 21, 2012)

*N*o, we shouldn't talk in alphabetical order. [member='TaeWong'] wouldn't like that.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 21, 2012)

*O*mg i can't wait until we can mess around with him again.
*P*lus Max is right.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 21, 2012)

*Q*uestion: anyone know what time of day the suspension is up?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 21, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> *Q*uestion: anyone know what time of day the suspension is up?



*R*ight answer (maybe): Tomorrow i believe.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 21, 2012)

*S*omebody know the time of day?

*T*he same time of day he was suspended perhaps?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Well apparently he was banned from Yoshi's light house and the Nexus forums. I think if he gets the chance to come back here, he will, but until then, he may already be attacking another forum.
> But we dont know what other forums he actually visits...
> EDIT: LOL check this crap out! We are popular XD
> http://s3.zetaboards...opic/7587795/1/
> He even copied our games and the original OP's post, and brought them to that forum XD


*U*nbelieveable! The Admin over there skipped H!


----------



## broitsak (Sep 22, 2012)

*V*ery well, let's just hope Taewong doesn't make another thread.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 22, 2012)

*W*hen he gets back, I wonder if the alphabetic speaking will enrage him or he'll just play along.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 22, 2012)

*X*actly,
*Y *r wii talking liek this?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Today's TaeWongs homecoming


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 22, 2012)

Let's welcome him with anus posts.







Edit - I made the mistake of typing "anus" into Google Images with the expectation of finding something funny.  I unfortunately found many a picture of hairy man-hole.  Append "backpack" onto the end of the query and you get this, a little more humorous.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 22, 2012)

*TaeWong,* you're a mad jellystrated buttdocter.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 22, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong']


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, and he will have no access to his messenger as well.

You have a lot of ROMs for Game Boy Advance for usage with Game Boy Advance, and let’s welcome him with Poopymon Shit Brown the hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 23, 2012)

Who are you?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, and you are banned in Yoshi Lighthouse and the Nexus Forums.

Boy.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 23, 2012)

Did you cry like a little boy when you were suspended?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Let’s welcome back with Poopymon Shit Brown the hack for Yellow/Orange.

U-TRAX Multi Media Localisations B.V. is about a company that translated the Assassin’s Creed games into Dutch and Nordic languages excluding Faroese and Icelandic.

He also got pissed when their dad and mom says something in Korean language. Notice the swear words in the title?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 23, 2012)

Did you miss this website TaeFong?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong I missed you


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

The replier misspelled TaeWong as TaeFong.

It appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The replier misspelled TaeWong as TaeFong.
> 
> It appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.



Sorry TaeBong


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Stop calling TaeWong as Bong/Fong.

It appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.

He is also banned in The Nexus Forums after you have sent a unban request for SpaceBarName.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong do you like my avatar?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The replier misspelled TaeWong as TaeFong.
> 
> It appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.



I'll make sure it never happens again FeiLong


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

My name is TaeWong and I like potatoes.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

How bad do you think TaeWong would freak out if we changed his name?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

My name is TaeWong and I LIEK CHOCOLATE MILK.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> My name is TaeWong and I like potatoes.



My name is Nick and


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow. Look at that spelling mistake.

The TaeWong Topic deleted by a moderator says...
Oh, and he also likes to use swear words in a variety of different languages.

He can also transcribe game subtitles written in different languages into text.

Baszki... How can we have BioWare update Bob’s Game? BioWare isn’t censoring words.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 23, 2012)

His conversational attitude seems a lot different than before he was suspended.

He also likes potatoes.

This mo'fucka likes potatoes.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

Did someone PM him to say that?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

He can censor the word “type”, disable spell checking, remove the Detect language button on the result text box, make the blue button not to be “Translate” and to be “Submit Query” and hide the Show example usage of words button that appears in the source and result boxes on Google Translate, using “Firefox”. It appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.

I think that censorship should stop in this topic.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 23, 2012)

So taewong- t wang - big wang - you like potatoes?  how do you like your potatoes prepared?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Stop talking about potatoes. It is a hack for Yellow/Orange.

He has been banned in the BTTR Software forum that uses an older version of the forum software “my little forum”.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 23, 2012)

How about your wang taewong will you give details about that?  but in a pm... so's we's don't get in trouble... (he he he)

well what will you talk about?

edit : may have taken it too far, sorry.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Who wants to use swear words in a variety of different languages?


----------



## FailName (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong does!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Who wants to use swear words in a variety of different languages?


Merda! You can't use swear words in a variety of different languages!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, and TaeWong wants to use swear words in Finno-Ugric languages including Hungarian in the Resident Evil Modding Forum.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong stop.

You've had your funny days and now it's time to rest.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Who wants to start swearing in different languages?
TaeWong does.

It thinks there is a dictionary for swear words in many languages available for Android.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 23, 2012)

Now we completely stop posting here for a week and watch him freak out.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle is a hack for Yellow/Orange. Vampire Lied is neither in this topic...

Who is the person swearing in many languages?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> FUCK DA POLICE!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

It seems to be a ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> It seems to be a ROM hack for Yellow/Orange.
> FUCK DA POLICE!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong! 
Sup?
Calvin and Hobbes?


----------



## broitsak (Sep 23, 2012)

Taewong, who created you?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

It thinks that Poopymon appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong do you know what my avatar is?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

He has also been banned from the BTTR Software forum.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong it is time to start a new ROM Hack.
Vampire Lied states that he wants to create a Rom Hack called New Super Mario Bros: Toiletry Tales. This is a Rom Hack based on New Super Mario Bros for the Nintendo DS.
Start by translating the text from english to hawiian. 
I think this will be a good ROM hack.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

Poopymon appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 23, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Poopymon appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.


there is no orange


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2012)

Totally Ignored ;O;


----------



## broitsak (Sep 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Poopymon appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange.
> ...


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Wow, Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle is a hack for Yellow/Orange. Vampire Lied is neither in this topic...
> 
> Who is the person swearing in many languages?


He almost sounds impressed with himself here.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 24, 2012)

how about poopymon sporonge?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

The second line of the game title is “The Dirty Tales of Squirtle”; and there is a swear word in the title.

Yeah, and he is also banned in the BTTR Software forum for swearing in the Blocek update topic.

Now we’re busy with Google Translate. The pages are inspected using Firebug.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

EA allows credits translations for French, Italian, Polish, Russian, Spanish and Czech languages.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Who wants to start swearing in different languages?
> TaeWong does.
> 
> It thinks there is a dictionary for swear words in many languages available for Android.


Fascinating. TaeWong refers to itself with "it" and in third person... Hmm.

TaeWong, when you're talking about yourself, use "I", ok?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

The languages that you mentioned in the swearing language thread are here.

Say good-bye to anus posts, and let’s welcome him with The Dirty Tales of Squirtle.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 24, 2012)

Anus


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

He will have no access to his messenger as well.

It is a ROM hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> PENIS.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

The word penis can’t be pronounced under YouTube.

Al-Bashir becomes the new Deekin


----------



## broitsak (Sep 24, 2012)

أنا حيوان

Yaewong, translate.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

There is a mistake of typing in the Deekin word.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> There is a mistake of typing in the Deekin word.


Wrong.

Did you miss us taewong?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Black-Ice must not use the word Urusai.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Black-Ice must not use the word Urusai.


URUSAI! Shana frowns upon you!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Well, it’s a hack for Nintendo DS and has a patch.

He has also been banned from WordReference.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 24, 2012)

I heard that if you mix a spambot's blood with snow, you get a tasty slushie.
TaeWong, give me your blood.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Stop!

It appears to be a hack; and he will no longer have access to his messenger as well.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Black-Ice must not use the word Urusai.


U
r
u
s
a
i


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong freaks out when you ask for his blood o.o 
Afraid of Needles TaeWong?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah, and he also got pissed when we started writing in vertical.

Stop asking for blood.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

But your blood... i need it...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Stop talking about blood.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

I bleed Dr.Pepper. Its Delicious.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Stop talkling about blood.

It is a hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## FailName (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong, you have uncensored blood in your hack.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

Censor the blood TaeWong! What will the children think? 
Nay, the parents of the children!!!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Please stop talking about blood.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Please stop talking about blood.


Only cuz you said please...
Can we talk about hemoglobin?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

No, but there is also a thread for swearing in many languages on the Resident Evil Modding Forum, using the Cyrillic encoding.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah.

If you’re interested in the hack, moderators can view The TaeWong Topic.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

TaeWong, what is the best Resident Evil?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Resident Evil sucks.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

My new sig!!!!!!
Doesnt matter if you edited TaeWong, the world will know what your post originally was...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 24, 2012)

Don’t change your signature, chavosaur.

It appears to be a hack for Yellow/Orange for Nintendo DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

Its changed, and will forever show your penis loves Resident Evil.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh! I have forgotten about this game for so damn long, and many of you are too young to remember it, but...


Streets of Sim City. 

holy cheeseballs that game was so bad. I still have it installed on my Win2K machine.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

He will have no access to his shoutbox and messenger as well.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 25, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> He will have no access to his shoutbox and messenger as well.


Make a blog about how your "pee pee place" goes boing to Resident Evil.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

Stop!

There are no charts of swear words.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 25, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Stop!


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

chavosaur must change the signature back to original.

Not a pee-pee place.


----------



## broitsak (Sep 25, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Not a pee-pee place.


Yes, it is. Gimme some moony!


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 25, 2012)

My sig is immortal TaeWong.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

Stop changing their signature.

The moderators will edit your post.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 25, 2012)

Taewrong is a pen is.


----------



## rastsan (Sep 25, 2012)

I knew t wang was into stuff like that... more talk of that yes please...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

Poopymon appears to be a ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 25, 2012)

K TaeWong, im going to school now.
Keep your pee pee place in check


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 25, 2012)

Poopymon appears to be a hack for Nintendo DS but Zerosuit connor had created a patch.

The topic title should be changed to Poopymon Hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 26, 2012)

TaeWong go post in the topic "Your king has returned!" 
It needs you.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 26, 2012)

The title needs to be changed to
Poopymon Hack for Nintendo DS


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

Change title to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Arras (Sep 27, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Change title to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


Shouldn't you have named it correctly in the first place?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, but name it correctly as Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Arras (Sep 27, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yeah, but name it correctly as Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


No, that's what YOU should have done in the first place.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

It appears to be a ROM hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Sop (Sep 27, 2012)

I propose that we try to find out where Tae came from,
we know that he's been on Yoshi's Lighthouse, Nexus, Casinmeister, PC Puzzle, Anime News Network and the DOS ain't dead forums. All of these could point to the creator being interested in these forums or that Taewong only chooses gaming forums to harass.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

He has also been banned in Casinomeister and suspended many times in PC Puzzle forums.
The moderators need to change the title to Poopymon ROM hack for Nintendo DS.
There is a ‘damn’ from the community, and the moderators need to delete this topic.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 27, 2012)

I think TaeCong ignored me.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

The user plasma dragon007 suddenly misspelled TaeWong as Tae*C*ong.

Topic title should be changed to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.

*plasma dragon007*
TaeWong’s master – chosen by him.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 27, 2012)

This is relevant.



Spoiler


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 27, 2012)

People should put text in a picture and see if Taewong can interpret it...


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, and he can interpret subtitles in different languages from videos into text.

The topic’s title should be changed to “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS”.


----------



## Arras (Sep 27, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yeah, and he can interpret subtitles in different languages from videos into text.
> 
> The topic’s title should be changed to “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS”.


If you're talking about TaeWong, use first person. Like: "I can interpret subtitles in different languages from videos into text."


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 27, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> People should put text in a picture and see if Taewong can interpret it...


He did that with a meme someone posted in the old TaeWong thread. Something about TaeWong and South Korea.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> People should put text in a picture and see if Taewong can interpret it...


Actually, we've already proven he can even read captchas
Yeah, [member='taewong'], what do these say?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

overlooks inquiry, Type the two words: [text box, reload, speak, info dialog]; sample text from reCaptcha - stop spam, read books
ifhkfp
Your IP is ...! Your ISP is .... You are running ... and using ...! Get your own sign at www.danasoft.com!
[text box] push [submit button: Submit]
captcha in ransom note

Poopymon appears to be a ROM hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 27, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> overlooks inquiry, Type the two words: [text box, reload, speak, info dialog]; sample text from reCaptcha - stop spam, read books
> ifhkfp
> Your IP is ...! Your ISP is .... You are running ... and using ...! Get your own sign at www.danasoft.com!
> [text box] push [submit button: Submit]
> ...



That's not what the third one says


----------



## broitsak (Sep 27, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Poopymon appears to be a ROM hack for Nintendo DS.


This hack should be called "My Anus".


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 27, 2012)

This hack should be called “Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle” and this ROM hack should be for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 27, 2012)

Is that q a typo, TaeWong?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

Edit the post to fix that error.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 28, 2012)

TaeWong, find me a picture of a moose.
Then translate moose into hawaiian.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

Stop!

Microsoft Sam can’t say many person names.


----------



## Sop (Sep 28, 2012)

TaeWong you are a dick and you smell like chocolate milk.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

Moderators, change the topic title to...
Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Sop (Sep 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Moderators, change the topic title to...
> Pooymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


TaeWong, are you some Chinese guy trying to sell me flashcarts?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 28, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Moderators, change the topic title to...
> Pooymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.



What is Pooymon?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 28, 2012)

Moderators, change the topic title to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.

He can transcribe subtitles in videos written in different languages into text.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 29, 2012)

He signed up on my forums, and I got his ip address. 

It's from seoul, he's not lying.


----------



## Sop (Sep 29, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> He signed up on my forums, and I got his ip address.
> 
> It's from seoul, he's not lying.


That would be useful if he wasn't.... BEHIND 7 PROXIES


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## TaeWong (Sep 29, 2012)

It appears to be an ROM hack for Nintendo DS. Moderators, change the title to “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS”


----------



## Sop (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone live near him?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 29, 2012)

No unnecessary screaming. Keep your voice down...

Change the title to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.

TheBananaGamer is a YouTube channel that censors swear words in descriptions. For example, in Crysis 2 part 8, parts of a word “f*u*ck” are replaced with an asterisk.

Check out their swear words in Linux source Easter egg from eeggs.com! The creator had censored some swear words in the description, except that damn is a swear word or not.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah Sop, keep your voice down XD


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 29, 2012)

http://sicklycraft.com/content/bob%E2%80%99s-game-font-number-zero

Tae is here


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 29, 2012)

The topic title’s not changed to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's TaeWong's youtube channel everyone 386sky.
Just look at the comments sections in his videos... it's him alright.



WTH are his videos about? Who made them?
Is TaeWong capable of video editing?

Searched around a bit and it seems like this has been discussed before in the now mod only topic.

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 30, 2012)

The first video is Microsoft Sam singing Shine.
The second video is all typefaces installed in a beta version of Windows.

Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle is a ROM hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Sop (Oct 1, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Here's TaeWong's youtube channel everyone 386sky.
> Just look at the comments sections in his videos... it's him alright.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...=4&feature=plcp[/media]
> ...


I guess he just comments while the owner of Tae is the actual uploader. Meh, IDK but if those are his videos that's some seriously good AI (or perhaps the other AI (Asian Intelligence))


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 1, 2012)

Sop said:


> I guess he just comments while the owner of Tae is the actual uploader. Meh, IDK but if those are his videos that's some seriously good AI (or perhaps the other AI (*Artificial* Intelligence))



Fixed.

The video codes are...
rc0KZIxSiuU - Microsoft Sam sings Hellsing Ending Theme Song “Shine”
UtZxUOyJ8E0 - Typefaces installed in a beta version of Windows.

Moderators, change the title to “Poopymon *ROM* Hack *for Nintendo DS*”.


----------



## Sop (Oct 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Sop said:
> 
> 
> > I guess he just comments while the owner of Tae is the actual uploader. Meh, IDK but if those are his videos that's some seriously good AI (or perhaps the other AI (*Artificial* Intelligence))
> ...


No TaeWong, it was meant to be Asian Intelligence, now go attend to your pee-pee and it's matters of boingness.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 1, 2012)

Incorrect form!

Change the topic title to “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS”.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 1, 2012)

Taewong, you bored the hell out of us.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 1, 2012)

The topic title has not been changed to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.

A moderator deleted *The TaeWong Topic*.

AI doesn’t mean Asian Intelligence. It means Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The topic title’s not changed to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.
> 
> A moderator deleted *The TaeWong Topic*.
> 
> AI ain’t meant Asian Intelligence. It meant Artificial Intelligence.


No. You're boring. Just accept it.


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The topic title* has* not *been* changed to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.
> 
> A moderator deleted *The TaeWong Topic*.
> 
> AI *doesn't mean* Asian Intelligence. It *means* Artificial Intelligence.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 1, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Change the topic title to “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS”.


Done


----------



## broitsak (Oct 1, 2012)

Arras said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > The topic title* has* not *been* changed to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.
> ...


Taewong's a gangsta


----------



## Arras (Oct 1, 2012)

raulpica said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Change the topic title to “Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS”.
> ...


Maybe now he can stop complaining and actually say some interesting stuff.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 1, 2012)

Arras said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > TaeWong said:
> ...


He's probably going to want the name changed back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2012)

Persistence pays off ... still haven't un-merged the other topic ... unless ... it's un-merged AND deleted. 

*EDIT :* And this is interesting to look at, too.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

But, the title for this ROM hack is “Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle”.

He has also banned in the other forums...

Casinomeister, _invisible users_
DOS ain’t dead
The Nexus Forums
Yoshi Lighthouse

They can know on how others can find swear words in Battlefield 3 Mission Intro Videos, Ending Videos and in Missions.

Perhaps he can create the “Battlefield 3 Mission Fuck Count”.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong, buy me a soda.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

No, though many games have an option to disable profanity in chat.

It thinks that there is profanity in this topic.

There are any Asian or European countries that you want profanity in many languages.

Great, and the moderator changed the title from Poopymon Hack into Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong, what if someone changes your name to PeePeePlace?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Chavosaur, stop requesting name acceptions.

There are also swear words in Battlefield 3 mission intro videos and in-game missions.

The Poopymon ROM hack is only for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The Poopymon ROM hack is only for Nintendo DS.


Nuh uh! I was just playing it on my Nintendo Wii 64


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, and the hack is provided courtesy of Vampire Lied in the TaeWong Topic deleted by a moderator.

Travel Tutor can support non-Latin characters using non-Unicode VGA typefaces.

Use “ted” in MS-DOS to edit files for Eastern European languages, e.g. Polish.

If you want to view some censoring made by editors in the Wesnoth Acronyms and Slang article from Battle for Wesnoth wiki, scroll down to “Read the Fucking Manual” in General Acronyms and you see that the swear word is in asterisks.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Moderators, delete these locked topics.
http://gbatemp.net/topic/334848-spelling-error-in-word-search-game/
http://gbatemp.net/topic/335308-the-censorship-topic/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 2, 2012)

No.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Delete these locked topics with permission from a moderator.
http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/
http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/

The Poopymon ROM Hack is for Nintendo DS.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 2, 2012)

The mod said no


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Delete these locked topics with permission from a moderator.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/
> 
> The Poopymon ROM Hack is for Nintendo DS.



The first topic is in “Game Arcade Discussions”.
The second topic is in “Edge of the Forum, The”.

Delete these topics. He is pissed when mom asks you to close a number of programs.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Delete these locked topics with permission from a moderator.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/
> 
> The Poopymon ROM Hack is for Nintendo DS.


TaeWong there's no reason to delete them because they are hilarious. The first one is at least.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

He got pissed when we need to use only 10 programs.

Trash these topics.
http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - Edge of the Forum, The

Additional typefaces are loaded in a temporary directory for a second.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> He is pissed when mom asks you to close a number of programs.


TaeWong is your mom hot


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Trash these topics.
http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - Edge of the Forum, The


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Trash these topics.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
> http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - Edge of the Forum, The


Try explaining WHY for a change.

Oh, and make sure that why is reason enough to get rid of really good comedy.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Delete these locked topics.
http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - Edge of the Forum, The


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Delete these locked topics.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
> http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - Edge of the Forum, The


TaeWong STFU and deal with it.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Delete these locked topics with permission from a moderator.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/



The Wesnoth Acronyms and Slang article in Battle for Wesnoth wiki has some unnecessary censorship. Scroll down to General Acronyms to see “Read the Fucking Manual”. The editors have to censor it.

The Easter egg for viewing profanity in Linux kernel on eeggs.com also has censored words.

No censorship.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 2, 2012)

Are there lesbians in this poopymon hack?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

No lesbians are in this hack.

Delete your locked topics.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2012)

This hack needs more lesbians. Make it so.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

No, there are no Lesbians but Russian characters in your computer wants word alignment. They are in Korean and Japanese code pages.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No, there are no Lesbians but Russian characters in your computer wants word alignment. They are in Korean and Japanese code pages.


Make a video of your hack, and buy me some cookies.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No, there are no Lesbians but Russian characters in your computer wants word alignment. They are in Korean and Japanese code pages.


Russian lesbians?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you even know what lesbians are, Taewong?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

When loading Battle for Wesnoth, there is an error like....

Error loading game configuration files: 'Quoted string not terminated at core/about.cfg:43903 included from core/_main.cfg:11 included from _main.cfg:7' (The game will now exit)

Stop fixing grammar errors.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> When loading Battle for Wesnoth, there is an error like....
> 
> Error loading game configuration files: 'Quoted string not terminated at core/about.cfg:43903 included from core/_main.cfg:11 included from _main.cfg:7' (The game will now exit)
> 
> Stop fixing grammar errors.


I didn't fix any grammar errors. And you should play some other games. How about you go play http://www.ragdollsoft.com/particles/ and post your high score?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

The file about.cfg appears to be in Battle for Wesnoth but your version of the about.cfg file contains syntax errors.


----------



## Arras (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> The file about.cfg appears to be in Battle for Wesnoth but your version of the about.cfg file contains syntax errors.


Then download a new one.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Load Battle for Wesnoth containing a syntax error of about.cfg and a error appears.

Error loading game configuration files: 'Quoted string not terminated at core/about.cfg:43903 included from core/_main.cfg:11 included from _main.cfg:7' (The game will now exit)

With an appetite for uncensoring swear words, in the Wesnoth Acronyms and Slang article from Battle for Wesnoth, scroll to General Acronyms, check for the acronym RtFM meaning Read the Fucking Manual and the editors have to censor the uck with asterisk.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Delete your locked threads in...

The Edge of the Forum
http://gbatemp.net/topic/335308-the-censorship-topic/
http://gbatemp.net/topic/335340-the-spelling-error-game/


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

It's interesting that you're actually ASKING for deletion.
Wouldn't it be better to ask for them to be reopened or something?
Also, if they ARE deleted, won't you just be asking for them to be opened again like you do with the TaeWong topic?
And if the TaeWong topic had been locked instead of deleted, would you have ASKED for that to be deleted, too?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Have your locked topics for deletion...
http://gbatemp.net/topic/334848-spelling-error-in-word-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
http://gbatemp.net/topic/335340-the-spelling-error-game/ - The Edge of the Forum
http://gbatemp.net/topic/335308-the-censorship-topic/ - The Edge of the Forum

If The TaeWong Topic has been deleted, it can be viewed by moderators.

Disable option for fixing grammar errors.


----------



## mucus (Oct 2, 2012)

Dear TaeWong,

There is no such hack.
Stop lying to me.

Sincerely,
mucus


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

There is a hack called Poopymon Shit Brown: The Dirty Tales of Squirtle by Vampire Lied. It uses Bobs Game Font and Characters.

Have your locked topics for deletion...
http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
http://gbatemp.net/t...ing-error-game/ - The Edge of the Forum
http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - The Edge of the Forum


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 2, 2012)

Where the fuck are my lesbians, [member='TaeWong']?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Have your locked topics for deletion...
> http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ing-error-game/ - The Edge of the Forum
> http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - The Edge of the Forum



Mr. Hyro, stop swearing and stop talking about their Lesbians in their hack.

There are locked topics not deleted.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> There are locked topics not deleted.


That's why they're locked, so they don't HAVE to be deleted.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

Moderators do want to delete your locked topics.
http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
http://gbatemp.net/t...ing-error-game/ - The Edge of the Forum
http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - The Edge of the Forum


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 2, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Moderators *DO* want to delete my locked topics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 3, 2012)

Stop correcting his grammar and let the moderator delete these locked topics.
http://gbatemp.net/t...rd-search-game/ - Online Arcade Discussions
http://gbatemp.net/t...ing-error-game/ - The Edge of the Forum
http://gbatemp.net/t...nsorship-topic/ - The Edge of the Forum


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 3, 2012)

Delete the lesbians topic..


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 3, 2012)

No, delete your locked topics.

Stop calling their hack as Lesbians.


----------



## Sop (Oct 3, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No, delete your locked topics.
> 
> Stop calling their hack as Lesbians.


Stop calling your pee-pee place Lesbians.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 3, 2012)

Pee pee place is incorrect.
Hack is correct.

There is a reason to delete all of your locked topics.



Sop said:


> I propose that we try to find out where Tae came from,
> we know that he's been on Yoshi's Lighthouse, Nexus, Casinomeister, PC Puzzle, Anime News Network and the DOS ain't dead (BTTR Software) forums. All of these could point to the creator being interested in these forums or that Taewong only chooses gaming forums to harass.



Spelling error fixed.


----------



## Arras (Oct 3, 2012)

It better be a good reason. We're not going to throw a funny thread like that away for no reason, you see.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 3, 2012)

Delete all of your locked topics that have been closed by a moderator.

Yeah, and the topic title has been changed. Keep it up for an appetite for uncensoring swear words and for 100 pages.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 4, 2012)

I think *TaeWong* should be deleted because he has bad grammatifications incorrectly.
The swearing in many languages game should be deleted because it sucks!


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 4, 2012)

TaeWong, Rayman Origins is the best game ever.
Say it is the best game ever.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 4, 2012)

TaeWong, what is my name?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> The swearing in many languages game should be deleted because it sucks!



The first name for plasma dragon 007 is Nick.

This game will never be deleted because it contains a lot of replies in many languages.

The Spelling error in Word Search game topic will be deleted because it is locked.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2012)

You should be careful, [member='taewong']. They very well might delete THIS thread if you keep spamming it with delete requests and don't stay on topic. You wouldn't want that now would you?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

FontCreator is installed in your computer. Now there are 3 locked topics.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

With an appetite for uncensoring profanity, have the ROM hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> _kbnft said:
> 
> 
> > The swearing in many languages game should be deleted because it sucks!
> ...



Holy shit he actually did it.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

Holy crap, he will have no access to his messenger.

Well, he was actually suspended from the HIGH-LOGIC forum.

And he also done fixing character encoding problems in the MozCamp Swedish person section from the Mozilla Wiki.

He also done editing pages to make W come after V but not Z in the OpenOffice.org Wiki Marketing page.

Adobe Minion Pro Bold is a better serif typeface than the sans-serif typeface Purista used in Battlefield 3 by Tomáš Brousil of Suitcase Type Foundry.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 4, 2012)

TaeWong must fix all the grammatification errors in his post.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

No, you’ve found TaeWong here in the DOS ain’t dead forum after posting some constructive criticism. There is a damn from the DOS ain’t dead forum, and the administrators for this forum called “DOS ain’t dead” will remove this user called tae. He has also been found in Super Tux Wiki, Wikipedia, Super Tux Forum and also edited many articles in MozillaWiki and in Apache OpenOffice.org Wiki.

Here is a quote from the Blocek update topic.


			
				rr said:
			
		

> Tae, you're welcome to post constructive criticism, but one more 'fuck' from you and I'll block your account here.



The administrators of DOS ain’t dead forum had blocked the account “tae”. Let’s welcome with constructive criticism.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 4, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > _kbnft said:
> ...


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 4, 2012)

The TaeWong Topic gives an error message code on the first page.

Posts merged
There are 2 developers that worked in Microsoft Hoyle Casino. They are called Patrick Bradshaw and Joye McBurnett, and both accounts in the Super Tux wiki are marked as vandalism.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

All of your locked topics are in Game Arcade Discussions and in The Edge of the Forum. Delete all of your locked topics.

Mom’s shitting me.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> All of your locked topics are in Game Arcade Discussions and in The Edge of the Forum. Delete all of your locked topics.
> 
> Mom’s shitting me.


your mom what you?  Oh that is not the normal way to give birth.  did she survive?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

Children gets raged in Battle for Wesnoth.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 5, 2012)

Are you pissed because you didn't get french fries?

Tell me more about "Mom".


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

If this is a shitty thread, remove all DinohScene posts in this thread.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Yeah, you did eat all French fries that your Mom got in night.
> 
> If this is a shitty thread, remove all DinohScene posts in this thread.



Ey fuck your moms French fries, mate.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

It appears to be a food which is found in LOTTERIA and other restaurants.

After sending private messages to delete their account called “tae” in the DOS ain’t dead forum, their blocked account “tae” in the DOS ain’t dead forum didn’t get deleted.

Check the Curse Words in Linux Source Easter Egg that has censored profanity in the description! You have 3 locked topics, 1 which is in Online Arcade, and 2 which is in EoF.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 5, 2012)

so does "Mom" work in LOTTERIA? What other food do you like to eat.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah, and you have food in your house.

You also found Tae in the Super Tux Wiki.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 5, 2012)

Damn, you're good, how did you know.
Are you a wizard?

Hmmm, you're editing your posts to remove all traces of evidence that you are a human... interesting.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Bugs Hunter is a game for touch-screen phones which contains source code littered with errors.
> 
> Poopymon ROM Hack is for Nintendo DS.



Poopymon ROM Hack is a lie.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No, it is a ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


When's the release date? Ya might want to update the first page with a little more info :/


----------



## broitsak (Oct 5, 2012)

Had a release date.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 5, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Why am i butthurt?


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, that's what the title says.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 5, 2012)

Urusai


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 5, 2012)

What happened to TaeWong? He used to be so talkative.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 5, 2012)

Every time he will post anything in this thread the moderators have to delete their post.

Poopymon is a ROM hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 5, 2012)

Not every post.
That wouldn't be nearly as funny.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 6, 2012)

*loads shotgun* 
You've gotten old taewong, come on, lets go for a walk in the woods for a while.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 6, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> *loads shotgun*
> You've gotten old taewong, come on, lets go for a walk in the woods for a while.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWzTs5bxxnw


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 6, 2012)

Every time he will post something the moderators have to delete this post.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 6, 2012)

There's nothing forcing me to delete it.....apart from my sense of humor.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 6, 2012)

Children must not be involved with butthurtness. Stop trashing your posts.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2012)

You might need it TaeWong


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 is an more advanced spambot than TaeWong. DinohScene, you don’t need “Dr. Zoidberg’s Butthurt Cream”.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 10, 2012)

Is TaeWong dead?!


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't know what's up with him. It says he connected today but didn't post anything.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 10, 2012)

His anus is butthurt.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 10, 2012)

TaeWong is slowly dying by overloading his brain with the same old crap that he cant find the will to post anymore. 
Hes literally annoying himself to death.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 10, 2012)

TaeWong is alive, but he has been found in Super Tux Wiki, Mozilla Wiki and in OpenOffice.org Wiki. They know how Gordon P. Hemsley has posted a comment in your Mozilla Wiki user talk page.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 10, 2012)

Dead Space included special versions for Eastern European countries, including Czech Republic, Poland and Russia, but there is only a special version for a Central European country called Hungary. I think this hack should be moved back to Pokémon ROM Screening Thread.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 10, 2012)

Go home TaeWong you're drunk.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 10, 2012)

This hack should be moved back to the ROM Screening Thread with all nonsense/gibberish replies removed.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 10, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> This hack should be moved back to the ROM Screening Thread with all nonsense/gibberish replies removed.


My friend there is over a hundred pages of nonsense in this thread, no way in hell is anyone gonna sort through that.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 10, 2012)

That basically translates to "make a new blank thread with the same name in the other section"

all the "nonsense/gibberish replies" is what really makes this thread worthwhile.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 10, 2012)

I still want to believe taewong is a bot, but i just can't :/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 10, 2012)

Can you repeat the following phase, TaeWong?

"I am TaeWong and I know I am completely sincere in this sentiment that completely expresses completely that I am completely not completely shitting up the forum with useless and inane threads"


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 11, 2012)

TaeWong has posted the Poopymon Hack into The TaeWong Topic, but this ROM Hack needs to be in the ROM Screening Thread.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 11, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> TaeWong has posted the Poopymon Hack into The TaeWong Topic, but this ROM Hack needs to be in the ROM Screening Thread.


I think you already did mention it on the "ROM Screening Thread" (http://gbatemp.net/topic/330688-pokemon-hack-screening-thread/). If they didn't give you permission there it's even LESS likely that anyone's gonna move this thread. What happened to your last post there? How did they react? I can't remember.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 11, 2012)

I say ban Taeboing, there's no fun in this anymore.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 11, 2012)

The moderators gotta move this thread back to the Pokémon ROM Screening topic.

But that topic is full of nonsense. He was also banned in SuperTux Wiki and suspended many times in the pcpuzzle.com discussion board.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 12, 2012)

Why


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 12, 2012)

Kinda curious,
For YOU, [member='taewong'], oh master of gibberish, what exactly IS nonsense?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 12, 2012)

He got pissed when someone called TaeWong as TaeBoing or TaeFong but when there are no kerning pairs... the letters are incorrectly spaced.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 12, 2012)

From the video for people that swear, fail and rage in computers, games, web sites etc. by fredenronnygamingHD, one video has bleeped swear words.

From The TaeWong Topic:
Also, it has corrected my *censored* swearing.
Maybe we should start *censoring* your posts?
No, *censoring* must not be allowed.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 14, 2012)

He is feeling good when someone likes his posts and there are stupidity in the topic. When commenting through IncGamers, use XML character reference entities in hexadecimal or decimal to stop censoring. Frankly, no one gives a break. Merge this topic to the Pokémon ROM Screening Thread.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> He is feeling good when someone likes his posts and there are stupidity in the topic.


Well we wouldn't want you to feel bad now would we?


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 15, 2012)

I want TaeWang to feel bad.
His posts are stupid and bad, and he should feel bad.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 15, 2012)

It appears to be a ROM hack for Nintendo DS. He feels surprised when someone mentions you in this post or likes his posts.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I want TaeWang to feel bad.
> His posts are stupid and bad, and he should feel bad.


I don't thing TaeWong *has* feelings - sort of a hardware limitation.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 15, 2012)

Someone misspelled TaeWong as TaeWang.

Uncensor profanity in many forum user’s signatures then someone will quote with the uncensored text.

Vagrant0 from Nexus
Ideas are worthless. The only currency that holds any weight is the ability and drive to execute. That awesome game idea you have, the one that’s going to “change everything”, the one that you’re going to sell for a million dollars, the one that no one has come up with yet… frankly, no one gives a shit. Harsh, but then, the truth is not pleasant; it is just that, the truth. ~ Mike Birkhead, Senior Game Designer at Vigil Games

This appears to be a ROM Hack for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong'] Do you have feelings?


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 16, 2012)

No, there are no feelings.
Please, if you know what the Lesbian is, you must tell me.
Apparently... he was banned in “Casinomeister”, “Super Tux Wiki”, “Wikipedia” and so on...
This ROM hack for Nintendo DS has nonsense/gibberish; but Firefox keeps changing the cursor to Normal Select for a second.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 16, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> No, there are no feelings.
> Please, if you know what the Lesbian is, you must tell me.
> Apparently... he was banned in “Casinomeister”, “Super Tux Wiki”, “Wikipedia” and so on...
> This ROM hack for Nintendo DS has nonsense/gibberish; but Firefox keeps changing the cursor to Normal Select for a second.



The Lesbian is sexy as hell and is some nice girl on girl action.  The Lesbian sometimes gives me an erection, but... you wouldn't know what that's like, because there are no feelings.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 16, 2012)

It thinks that SovietPlayer in YouTube has 3 videos for games in different languages.
The Poopymon ROM hack is for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 16, 2012)

What is the ROM hack a hack of?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 16, 2012)

Orange was a game for the Game Boy Color. Not the DS.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 16, 2012)

This is sorta sad now... In a way, isn't everyone just cyber-bullying him? >.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 16, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> This is sorta sad now... In a way, isn't everyone just cyber-bullying him? >.<


Cyber-bullying?
I Disagree


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> This is sorta sad now... In a way, isn't everyone just cyber-bullying him? >.<


I don't think it's wrong to cyber bully something that isn't a human being...


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I don't think it's wrong to cyber bully something that isn't a human being...


We'll still all go to cyber hell for it, though. 
(You don't want to get TaeWong mad. He has contacts. Satan-bot is his cousin.)


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 17, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > This is sorta sad now... In a way, isn't everyone just cyber-bullying him? >.<
> ...


Well, I know a lot of bots, and well, the fact that he speaks as if he was using google translator (the way he speaks in third person happens when you translate korean to english using google translator from what I've tried before), plus the fact that he actually replies to people and stuff, a bot is nothing more than a collection of data, and I highly doubt anyone would bother making an AI capable bot just for forums, besides, if that was the case, he wouldn't be the same one in all the other forums he mentioned nor use the same account name, bots just don't do that.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 17, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


He has no feelings. No harm done


----------



## broitsak (Oct 17, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Accent Pokemon and it should be Pokémon as well.
> 
> Microsoft Sam can’t also say Aegisub. The Narrator version says “Igisoob”.
> 
> ...


Do you own any Pokemon taeboing?


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

@[member='TaeWong'], what exactly ARE feelings?


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 17, 2012)

How can he be human when he's so random.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm actually not human either. I'm actually a computer program called Chrome. I, on the other hand DO have a human running me, giving me orders, telling me what to post.

I, in turn, show him what the site looks like so he can monitor my progress.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 17, 2012)

And frankly, I don't give a fu*k.
TaeWong has a thirst for spamming the thread with requests because he has an appetite for uncensoring profanity.

Wth he removed his posts.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 17, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> Wth he removed his posts.



No he didn't.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 17, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> And frankly, I don't give a fu*c*k.
> TaeWong has a thirst for spamming the thread with requests because he has an appetite for uncensoring profanity.
> 
> Wth he removed his posts.



Fixed. Here you have an appetite for uncensoring profanity. Delete all of your locked topics.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 17, 2012)

Throw all feelings.

You want kbnft to feel not good for censoring profanity.

The GBATemp achievements topic says Posting a swear word without censoring it.

Allowed words are “curse” and “cuss”.

I swear that this ROM hack is for Nintendo DS.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

Launch every "Zig"


TaeWong said:


> I swear that this ROM hack is for Nintendo DS.


I see what you did there.


----------



## broitsak (Oct 17, 2012)

Taewong, explain feelings. How do you feel about confining pokemanz in pokeballs? Do you *disagree* with Ghetsis?
[email protected][member='Black-Ice']


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Taewong, explain feelings. How do you feel about confining pokemanz in pokeballs? Do you *disagree* with Ghetsis?
> [email protected][member='Black-Ice']


N...
You are mistaken, it is us humans who bring out the best in Pokemon. You would ruin this with your childish ideals?


----------



## broitsak (Oct 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Taewong, explain feelings. How do you feel about confining pokemanz in pokeballs? Do you *disagree* with Ghetsis?
> ...


Bringing out Pokemon's full power is alright. As long as you aren't hurting them in the process. Remember, pokemon are your friends.



*can't find a good quote for this*


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


You say this, yet you try to split us up from our 'friends'
N, I disagree!!


----------



## broitsak (Oct 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nxenz said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


I WILL EAT YOUR FACE!

I separate them from you because you people do not know how to treat them as friends.
Colress, i liberate!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 17, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Nxenz said:
> ...


Even if the whole world is destroyed as a result.
I will bring out the hidden potential of pokemon.
Now to find Ghetsis....


----------



## Flame (Oct 17, 2012)

Professor Oak? Where's my Pokémon?


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 17, 2012)

Flame said:


> Professor Colress? Where's my Pokémon?


Being evaluated by my I-Pad


----------



## broitsak (Oct 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Professor Colress? Where's my Pokémon?
> ...


Are you racist against Android, Colress?


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 18, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Throw all feelings.
> 
> You want kbnft to feel good for censoring profanity.


Fixed.
You can also make me feel good for liking this post. 
Caca means shi* in french.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

Check this locked topic out! Uncensor profanity. Delete this locked topic.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 18, 2012)

If they _delete_ the topic we can't _check it out_.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 18, 2012)

Stop fixing good to bad.

Moderators need to delete the locked topics.
Uncensor profanity
The Censorship Topic


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 18, 2012)

*yaaaawn*


----------

